# Djeca i roditelji > Izazovi roditeljstva >  roditeljstvo djeteta sa autizmom, SID, APD, ADHD

## stray_cat

otvaram odvojeni topic jer svako toliko kad prepoznam simptome kad ljudi ispituju da im se dijete ne ponasa kao NT pa se u tim situacijama needucirana ekipa koja nama roditeljima inace u svakodnevnom zivotu dodatno zagadjuje roditeljstvo djeteta sa takvim problemima

zbog tog otvaram topic di je ideja informirati ljude o simptomima i informirati roditelje NT djece da prestanu sa neumjesnim komentarima. zlobni komentari na temu ponasanja djece sa autizmom, hiperaktivnoscu, sensory integration disorder su podjednako zlobni kao da komentirate dijete u kolicima sto ne potrci za loptom, ili da komentirate slabovido dijete sto ne igra nogomet ili mu se rugate ako se zabije u neki predmet 

nastavljam kad nadjem vremena i pozivam mame "takve djece" da mi pomognu informirati ljude kako nam i ako vec ne zelite pomoci "takvoj djeci" da ih bar prepoznate kad ih vidite pa da se suzdrzite od glupih i neinteligentnih komentara uzrokovanih neznanjem (plus sto ekipa koja to radi najurednije i odbija educirati se po tom pitanju)

 :Love:

----------


## anchi

Zanimljiv topic! Nemam dijete sa takvim poteškoćama, ali me zanima na kakve komentare misliš? Sa čime se susreću roditelji takve djece?

----------


## pomikaki

pratim, radi edukacije  :Smile:

----------


## lasica

pa,mislim da ti je najbolji savjet koji ti mogu dati da se suzdržiš od bavljenja sa _takvim ljudima._ njih nećeš promijeniti ali sebe ćeš nanervirati i izgubiti živce koji ti trebaju za bavljenje sa takvim djetetom.inače,čekam edukaciju i šaljem podršku.  :Love:

----------


## stray_cat

> pa,mislim da ti je najbolji savjet koji ti mogu dati da se suzdržiš od bavljenja sa _takvim ljudima._ njih nećeš promijeniti ali sebe ćeš nanervirati i izgubiti živce koji ti trebaju za bavljenje sa takvim djetetom.inače,čekam edukaciju i šaljem podršku.


ma gle, ja sam super stabilna, ja guram dalje ko mazga i ne odustajem ali ima hrpa roditelja koji prolaze pakao

komentari prolaznika, dobronamjernih i needuciranih poznanika i prijatelja, familije su standard

i ti tu trebas ostati nogama na zemlji i vedri se baviti svojim djetetom i svim tim ekstra momentima koje roditeljstvo NT djeteta ne donosi (samo detalj da su tu logopedi, fizioterapije, radne terapije, krvava borba da dijete upadne u neki vrtic, pa borba da dobije asistenta.

struka vrlo lako preporuca da se rijesis takvog djeteta jeer mu je najbolje u instituciji (a cinjenica je da takva djeca uz ranu intervenciju i dobro organizirane terapije imaju ogromne sanse da pobijede to stanje)

kod nas je odlazak u shopping centar pakao. sebastian ima problema sa senzorskom integracijom, i to otprilike znaci da informacije u njega ulaze kao de se vozis na toboganu smrti. zvukovi, vizualno ulece u njega i on to nije u stanju procesirati. nije u stanju odrediti iz kojeg ga pravca zovem i najcesce samo trci gat se prepuni informacijama. 

znao je hodati cetveronoske, znao je leci na ledja i gurati se nogama i tako se kretati

danas uredno hodamo tako da mi da ruku, on zna sto ce se dogoditi i svjesno se trudi i oslanja se na mene jer recimo zeli sam odabrati neku knjigu ili igracku i nekako moramo stici do ducana. ili moramo kupiti hranu a tata radi cijeli dan i to moramo obaviti

i onda se on bori sa bukom, sa vizualnim podrazajima i svim tim sarenilom koje ga bombardira sa svih strana i ond svako toliko cujes primjedbe kako je zlocest, kako je neodgojen

"takva djeca" tu negativu vrlo dobro razumiju i osjecaju se kao da su nesto lose napravila a nisu. 

ja svoje dijete u takvoj situaciji branim svim raspolozivim sredstvima i itekako takvoj osobi objasnim koliko je u krivu 

hrpa mama zgrabi takvo dijete i bjezi, kao da su nesto skrivili a to stvarno nije ok ni za dijete ni za roditelja

----------


## split

Nema razloga za ljutnju. TO je jednostavno jedna velika rupa u znanju svih nas. Eto, priznajte da li ste ikad tijekom školovanja imali temu o ljudima sa posebnim potrebama ili bilo kojim poteškoćama (fiz. ili psih.).
Evo mog primjera. 

NEkidan u prodavaonici u redu čeka invalid u kolicima.
I sad netko je u redu rekao da ga se pusti preko reda. Pomislila sam da mu time pokazujemo neko sažaljenje šta takvim osobama nikako nije potrebno jer su po meni oni ravnopravni članovi društva. POmoć im možemo tako da grad prilagodimo kretanju u kolicima i sl., omogućimo ravnopravnost  pri zapošljavanju i sl.

Otvoreni smo za edukaciju ovakve vrste.

----------


## stray_cat

*10 things every child with autism wishes you knew*

1. I am a child with autism. I am not "autistic." My autism is one aspect of my total character. It does not define me as a person. Are you a person with thoughts, feelings and many talents, or are you just fat (overweight), myopic (wear glasses) or klutzy (uncoordinated, not good at sports)?

2. My sensory perceptions are disordered. This means the ordinary sights, sounds, smells, tastes and touches of everyday life that you may not even notice can be downright painful for me. The very environment in which I have to live often seems hostile. I may appear withdrawn or belligerent to you, but I am really just trying to defend myself. A "simple" trip to the grocery store may be hell for me. My hearing may be hyperacute. Dozens of people are talking at once. The loudspeaker booms today's special. Muzak whines from the sound system. Cash registers beep and cough. A coffee grinder is chugging. The meat cutter screeches, babies wail, carts creak, the fluorescent lighting hums. My brain can't filter all the input, and I'm in overload! My sense of smell may be highly sensitive. The fish at the meat counter isn't quite fresh, the guy standing next to us hasn't showered today, the deli is handing out sausage samples, the baby in line ahead of us has a poopy diaper, they're mopping up pickles on Aisle 3 with ammonia. ... I can't sort it all out, I'm too nauseous.

Because I am visually oriented, this may be my first sense to become overstimulated. The fluorescent light is too bright. It makes the room pulsate and hurts my eyes. Sometimes the pulsating light bounces off everything and distorts what I am seeing. The space seems to be constantly changing. There's glare from windows, moving fans on the ceiling, so many bodies in constant motion, too many items for me to be able to focus - and I may compensate with tunnel vision. All this affects my vestibular sense, and now I can't even tell where my body is in space. I may stumble, bump into things, or simply lay down to try and regroup

3. Please remember to distinguish between won't (I choose not to) and can't (I'm not able to). Receptive and expressive language are both difficult for me. It isn't that I don't listen to instructions. It's that I can't understand you. When you call to me from across the room, this is what I hear: "*&^%$#@, Billy. #$%^*&^%$&*" Instead, come speak directly to me in plain words: "Please put your book in your desk, Billy. It's time to go to lunch." This tells me what you want me to do and what is going to happen next. Now it's much easier for me to comply.

4. I am a concrete thinker. I interpret language literally. It's very confusing for me when you say, "Hold your horses, cowboy!" when what you really mean is "Please stop running." Don't tell me something is a "piece of cake" when there is no dessert in sight and what you really mean is, "This will be easy for you to do." When you say, "It's pouring cats and dogs," I see pets coming out of a pitcher. Please just tell me, "It's raining very hard." Idioms, puns, nuances, double entendres and sarcasm are lost on me.

5. Be patient with my limited vocabulary. It's hard for me to tell you what I need when I don't know the words to describe my feelings. I may be hungry, frustrated, frightened or confused, but right now those words are beyond my ability to express. Be alert for body language, withdrawal, agitation, or other signs that something is wrong.

There's a flip side to this: I may sound like a little professor or a movie star, rattling off words or whole scripts well beyond my developmental age. These are messages I have memorized from the world around me to compensate for my language deficits, because I know I am expected to respond when spoken to. They may come from books, television or the speech of other people. It's called echolalia. I don't necessarily understand the context or the terminology I'm using, I just know it gets me off the hook for coming up with a reply.

6. Because language is so difficult for me, I am very visually oriented. Show me how to do something rather than just telling me. And please be prepared to show me many times. Lots of patient repetition helps me learn.

A visual schedule is extremely helpful as I move through my day. Like your day planner, it relieves me of the stress of having to remember what comes next, makes for smooth transitions between activities, and helps me manage my time and meet your expectations. Here's a great web site for learning more about visual schedules http://www.cesa7.k12.wi.us/newweb/co...rsn/autism.asp

7. Focus and build on what I can do rather than what I can't do. Like any other human, I can't learn in an environment where I'm constantly made to feel that I'm not good enough or that I need fixing. Trying anything new when I am almost sure to be met with criticism, however constructive, becomes something to be avoided. Look for my strengths and you'll find them. There's more than one right way to do most things.

8. Help me with social interactions. It may look like I don't want to play with the other kids on the playground, but sometimes it's just that I simply don't know how to start a conversation or enter a play situation. If you can encourage other children to invite me to join them at kickball or shooting baskets, I may be delighted to be included.

9. Try to identify what triggers my meltdowns. This is termed "the antecedent." Meltdowns, blowups, tantrums or whatever you want to call them are even more horrid for me than they are for you. They occur because one or more of my senses has gone into overload. If you can figure out why my meltdowns occur, they can be prevented.

10. If you are a family member, please LOVE ME UNCONDITIONALLY. Banish thoughts such as, "If he would just ..." and "Why can't she ... ?" You didn't fulfill every last expectation your parents had for you, and you wouldn't like being constantly reminded of it. I didn't choose to have autism. Remember that it's happening to me, not you. Without your support, my chances of successful, self-reliant adulthood are slim. With your support and guidance, the possibilities are broader than you might think. I promise you I'm worth it.



It all comes down to three words: Patience. Patience. Patience.

Work to view my autism as a different ability rather than a disability. Look past what you may see as limitations and see the GIFTS autism has given me. I may not be good at eye contact or conversation, but have you noticed I don't lie, cheat at games, tattle on my classmates, or pass judgment on other people?

You are my foundation. Think through some of those societal rules, and if they don't make sense for me, let them go. Be my advocate, be my friend, and we'll see just how far I can go.

I probably won't be the next Michael Jordan, but with my attention to fine detail and capacity for extraordinary focus, I might be the next Einstein. Or Mozart. Or Van Gogh.

They had autism too.

----------


## Dijana

Ovih 10 stvari je izvrsno, primjenjivo je dosta toga čak i na djecu bez autizma. stray, želiš možda da prevedem ovaj tekst pa da bude dostupno većem broju forumaša?

----------


## laumi

> Ovih 10 stvari je izvrsno, primjenjivo je dosta toga čak i na djecu bez autizma.


*X*

Vrlo poučno i korisno i za roditelje djece koja nemaju neki poremećaj, ali su vrlo temperamentna (poput mojeg sina npr.).

----------


## MBee

Stray hvala ti za ovu temu. Čim uhvatim više vremena pisati ću o našim iskustvima. 
Svaki dan se pitam odakle ljudima ta potreba da komentiraju i vrijeđaju mene i moje dijete bez ikakvog povoda. Ono što me najviše žalosti je što ona dolazi do stupnja razvoja kad razumije vrijeđanje, odbacivanje i okrutnost...srce me boli. 
Još uvijek reagiram jer ne dopuštam da mi svaka baba na cesti soli pamet i viče kako imam neodgojeno dijete i da je ona svojih pet dovela u red. 
Moram se malo smiriti pa ću onda više o ovoj temi.

----------


## laumi

*MBee*, off topic, tvoja curica mi je prelijepa! (I imenjakinja moje najmlađe.)

Grozno je što se roditelji djece s navedenim dijagnozama, osim sa stanjem svojeg djeteta, moraju boriti i s okolinom koja ne razumije/ne želi razumjeti. 
Općenito mi je jako iritantno kad svaka šuša na cesti misli da je pozvana komentirati stvari koje je se ne tiču.

----------


## stray_cat

> Stray hvala ti za ovu temu. Čim uhvatim više vremena pisati ću o našim iskustvima. 
> Svaki dan se pitam odakle ljudima ta potreba da komentiraju i vrijeđaju mene i moje dijete bez ikakvog povoda. Ono što me najviše žalosti je što ona dolazi do stupnja razvoja kad razumije vrijeđanje, odbacivanje i okrutnost...srce me boli. 
> Još uvijek reagiram jer ne dopuštam da mi svaka baba na cesti soli pamet i viče kako imam neodgojeno dijete i da je ona svojih pet dovela u red. 
> Moram se malo smiriti pa ću onda više o ovoj temi.


moj mali sad prica i prepricava price iz faze kad je bio dublje u autizmu sto ce reci da tvoja mala vec odavno kuzi sto se prica samo se to na njoj ne vidi

moj je poceo sad vec i sam odgovarati na neljubaznosti (na vrlo neprimjeren nacin, jer on ljudima pocne govoriti da su glupi pokvarenjaci) ali vidis poo reakciji da mu stvarno smeta

kad smo sami i kad nesto radimo onda mi on veli da on ne moze tako dobro pricati, ili da on ne moze tako dobro crtati i tako....

----------


## SpOOklica

Meni je ova tema super, jer se ne odnosi samo na dijagnosticiranu djecu, već i na sve one koje se etiketira kao "zločeste". Sada radim u dućanu, prije sam i ja tako znala barem sebi u bradu prokomentirati, sada vidim da svoj toj djeci samo treba prići kao ljudima kojima treba malo pažnje i da se ona usmjeri na njih. Kad mi klinac u dućanu uporno hoće za kasu, mami rastu rogovi, klinac je na rubu tantruma, najčešće je dovoljno reći mu šta treba raditi. Usmjeriti ga da recimo, radije odveze kolica ili drži mami vrećicu. Ili mu odrješito zabraniti da nešto dira. 

Ali ovih deset stvari su mi zakon i zaista laiku pružaju dobar uvid u svijet djece s autizmom. I zapravo, sve djece - kad ovo pročitaš malo ti je jasnije zašto sva djeca upadaju u tantrume.

----------


## buba10

Ako se dobro sjecam, na nekoliko raznih mjesta si znala nesto spominjati o prehrani, intolerancijama i sl. u kontekstu svega ovoga.
Mene bi zanimalo saznati nesto vise s tog aspekta - imas li kakav zanimljiv link ili da ti napises? Hvala

Zanimljivo mi je i ovo sto si napisala da tvoj decko sada zna pricati o nekim stvarima od prije "kada je bio dublje u autizmu"- mozes li nesto o tome napisati?

Inace, vjerujem da moze biti tesko i pretesko kad se drugi mijesaju i sole pamet... Divim se roditeljima koji imaju dijete s nekim "vecim ili vidljivijim" teskocama... mi imamo "samo" neurodermitis i alergiju, pa itekako utjece na svakodnevni zivot cijele obitelji, iako se naucis zivjeti s time... zelim vam puno snage i upornosti!!!

----------


## Danka_

> Ono što me najviše žalosti je što ona dolazi do stupnja razvoja kad razumije vrijeđanje, odbacivanje i okrutnost...srce me boli.


 :Heart:  Mislim da si vrlo snazna i da se dobro boris za svoje predivno dijete. 

Ljudi su cesto budalasti.

----------


## MBee

Nemojte nam se "diviti" molim vas, pomozite nam odgojem vaše djece i okoline da postoje djeca koja su "različita" i posebna a jednako željna druženja i ljubavi kao i svi mi.

----------


## Danka_

Ja ti se ne "divim", stvarno mislim, citajuci kako pises, da si snazna. 

A taj moj dojam ne iskljucuje se s mojim nastojanjima da vlastito dijete odgojim na nacin da razumije i prihvaca "razlicitosti", bas obrnuto.

----------


## MBee

Jako bih voljela biti "samo" roditelj i "samo" majka, a ne terapeut, pravnik, liječnik, psiholog...voljela bih da institucije obavljaju svoj posao i da se ne moramo boriti za baš svaku stvar i trošiti gomilu energije.

----------


## laumi

> Ja ti se ne "divim", stvarno mislim, citajuci kako pises, da si snazna. 
> 
> A taj moj dojam ne iskljucuje se s mojim nastojanjima da vlastito dijete odgojim na nacin da razumije i prihvaca "razlicitosti", bas obrnuto.


*X*

Mogu zamisliti kako se osjećaju roditelji djece s posebnim potrebama u smislu komentara okoline. Oni koji su drugačiji od većine, nažalost, uvijek "upadaju u oči". Moje najstarije dijete, iako nije dijete s PP, je "drugačije" jer je pretila. Smeta me što si drugi ljudi dozvoljavaju davati mi savjete o tome kako da je hranim, a ne znaju ništa o tome što ona jede i kako se mi s tim problemom nosimo (ona je pod kontrolom endokrinologa i na posebnom režimu prehrane, koliko to prilike u školi dopuštaju). S djecom (u vrtiću, školi, parku) za sada nema problema u smislu zadirkivanja. Ali i to očekujem za koju godinu.
Svoju djecu odgajam tako da prihvaćaju različitosti. U našem vrtiću ima grupa za djecu s posebnim potrebama (tj. djecu čije su potrebe takve da im treba poseban pristup i cjelodnevni rad sa različitim stručnjacima), a ima i djece s invaliditetom koja su integrirana u redovne grupe. To mi se jako sviđa jer ostala djeca imaju prilike družiti se sa djecom s PP i naučiti kako im pomoći te da se oni u osnovi ne razlikuju od njih, da vole iste igračke, iste igre i sl. kao i oni.

Ali, slažem se s MBee da odgoj počinje kod kuće. I mislim da nisu problem djeca (ona najčešće vrlo lijepo prihvaćaju svoje vršnjake s posebnim potrebama i vole im pomagati), problem je u zatucanim odraslima.

----------


## stray_cat

kad ljudi napokon osvjeste dijagnozu reagiraju svakojako, nakon prve panike i ocaja dio njih se rijesi takve djece i pospremi ih u institucije a dio njih zadrzi dijete 

starci koji zadrze dijete se u principu ponasaju na 2 nacina, dio njih krene u borbu a drugi dio ima to dijete fizicki u svojoj blizini ali se ne uspjeva boriti i poslusno slijedi ideje koje dobije od "strucnjaka"

ameri su otisli najdalje, oni stvarno imaju rat protiv autizma i imate podrsku u volonterima, ljudima koji rade sa takvom djecom

autizam je fizicki iscrpljujuci, pogotovo ako nemate predah jer nikog nema da uskoci da se recimo istusirate  jer nikad ne znate sto ce dijete izvesti ako ga nemate na oku (dio autista koji su bas u klasicnom autizmu najcesce pasivno sjedi ali najveci dio njih radi neobicne i vrlo cesto opasne stvari jer nemaju osjecaj straha)

moj se razvijao normalno, rano progovorio, IPT dijete koje je sa 3 mjeseca kakalo na tutu, sa 7 mjeseci samostalno ustao sa godinu dana hodao i onda je sve pocelo ici u nekom svojem pravcu

nestao je govor, sa 2 godine smo mu morali staviti pelenu jer ko da je neko izbrisao to sto je znao 

i onda ne vjerujes sto se dogadja, nije ti jasno

moj je izrazito komunikativan, jos dok je sjedio u kolicima mahao je ljudima iz kolica i pozdravljao zgodne cure i ja tu nisam prepoznavala autizam

ali, on vec tada nije komunicirao, on nije odgovarajuce reagirao na druge ljude ali ja to nisam prepoznavala

kad je krenuo u igraonicu nastao je pakao (sa 2 i pol god)

odbijao je sjediti na mjestu i pojesti uzinu, nije se bio u stanju igrati i svi su strucnjaci to pripisivali nama jer smo ga odgojno zapustili posto smo prakticirali AP

niko se nije obazirao na cinjenicu da mu je kasnila motorika, govor, da nije pokazivao zelju da prati sto mu neko pokazuje a kamo lli da pokusa ponoviti to sto vidi

svi su se primili nediscipline i godinama nam to nabijali na nos i povremeno utrce sa prijetnjama da ce ga poslati u neki centar na trening jer mi to nismo u stanju

cinjenica je da se on razvija u svojem tempu i to ljudi koji se vrte oko djece sa posebnim potrebama a nisu educirani jednostavno ne razumiju

mi se zadnje 3 godine borimo s vjetrenjacama i svaki put se ponovo moras boriti za svoje dijete, svako si daje za pravo reci sto misli i apsolutno se ne obaziru koliko ce te time povrijediti i preplasiti jer je to sto su oni zamislili za dobrobit djeteta

nizozemska filtrira sve sa posebnim potrebama, ne idu u obicne skole nego ih se kategorizira u trpa u geto sa klicima sa slicnim poteskocama i u principu ih se dresira za boravak u institucijama

----------


## ina33

Zanimljiv topic, pratit ću i dalje. Što je to NT?

----------


## stray_cat

> Zanimljiv topic, pratit ću i dalje. Što je to NT?


NT = neuro typical 

AS = autistic spectrum

----------


## Marsupilami

Stray_cat, hvala na pokretanju topica   :Kiss:  

Mi takodjer prolazimo sto i svi roditelji s djecom koja imaju dijagnosticiran autizam ili poremecaji iz aut. spektra (mi smo u toj kategoriji).

Najcesce su pitanja:
"Tako veliki decko a nosis pelene", "Tako veliki a vozis se u kolicima", "ooo zasto tuces mamu i tatu, to je taaaako zlocesto", "kako neodgojeno djete, ja to svojem nisam dozvoljavala"....itd.

Puno puta nema smisla ikome ista govoriti jer kada ja kazem da djete ima autizam onda krene "a jaaaadan, a sto je to???" i onda nas pocnu gledati sa sazaljenjem  :/ 

Vec sam dosla na ideju da isprintam materijale kao letak i svaki puta kada dobijem takav neki komentar tutnem osobi u ruke neka se educira jer ja nemam vremena uz svoje dijete educirati prolaznike i komentatore.

Puno sam se puta pitala zasto ljudi uopce imaju potrebu komentirati icije dijete i odgoj?
Pa kada se i ne radi o autizmu, cemu ti komentari?  :?

----------


## Marsupilami

> nizozemska filtrira sve sa posebnim potrebama, ne idu u obicne skole nego ih se kategorizira u trpa u geto sa klicima sa slicnim poteskocama i u principu ih se dresira za boravak u institucijama


ovo tako strasno zvuci   :Sad:

----------


## Pepita

> nizozemska filtrira sve sa posebnim potrebama, ne idu u obicne skole nego ih se kategorizira u trpa u geto sa klicima sa slicnim poteskocama i u principu ih se dresira za boravak u institucijama
> 			
> 		
> 
> ovo tako strasno zvuci


jao :shock:

----------


## Pepita

Super tema, pratit ću dalje   :Love:

----------


## laumi

> Puno sam se puta pitala zasto ljudi uopce imaju potrebu komentirati icije dijete i odgoj?
> Pa kada se i ne radi o autizmu, cemu ti komentari?  :?


Da, naročito zato što ne znaju pozadinu.

Čak i kad se radi o "normalnom" djetetu, postoji neki razlog za trenutno ponašanje, a prolaznici ga ne znaju, ali svejedno komentiraju i etiketiraju dijete kao ovakvo ili onakvo. 
Kad se djetetu ili meni netko obrati, naročito ako je taj netko bezobrazan, samo odvratim: "Vi ne znate ni mene ni moje dijete i molim vas da se suzdržite od komentara!"
Pa gdje bismo došli da naglas komentiramo sve kaj se oko nas događa?
Jedno je pristojno pitati, bezobrazni i nepozvani komentari su nešto sasvim drugo.

----------


## stray_cat

sa sebastianom u razred ide decko koj nosi pelene, ima 5 god i par mjeseci

kako je jedini u razredu koj nosi pelenu onda je ostatku ekipe to genijalno jer oni to nemaju pa ga traze da im pokaze pelenu 

uciteljica je to predstavila kao najnormalnije da neko ko jos ima nezgode sa piskanjem nosi pelenu i klincima je to apsolutno prihvatljiva informacija i niko se ni ne pokusava izrugivati, sto vise mali je guba

----------


## stray_cat

@Marsupilami

zbog cega ga imas u kolicima? zbog motorike, zbog toga sto odbija hodati ili zbog toga sto ti je manji rizik imati ga u kolicima nego trcato ko divlja okolo za njim? (kod nas je bio slucaj ovo trece)

onda dok sam bila u depri i nisam imala snage i emocionalne stabilnosti suociti se sa ljudima i predbacivanja zbog stete koju usput radi ja sam ga drzala u kolicima

onda sam jedan dan podvukla crtu i krenula bez kolica  (meni je osobno najveci pakao bilo prosetati pse i imati njega van kolica, i ja i psi smo mahnito trcali za njim dok nije naucio dati ruku)

sad kad se naucio kontrolirati overload kad ga prasnu informacije (zvuk i vizualno) vise ga ni ne drzim za ruku nego pustim da brije sam ali da sam u svakoj sekundi spremna trcati za njim, to isto stoji)

on mora naprijed bez obzira na cijenu koju ces ti platiti

ako je motorika nisam htjela bit bezobrazna

ako imas problema sa motiviranjem da se pokrene onda ti moram pokusati povuci paralelu sa nekim drugim situacijama u kojima smo mi morali naseg progurati kroz neke situacije

ako odbija hodati moguce je da ga muce sensory integration i preosjetljiva stopala (mi smo imali opaku fazu kad nije mogao nositi duboke cipele)

----------


## fegusti

> Vec sam dosla na ideju da isprintam materijale kao letak i svaki puta kada dobijem takav neki komentar tutnem osobi u ruke neka se educira jer ja nemam vremena uz svoje dijete educirati prolaznike i komentatore. :?


pa realiziraj je  :Smile:  
lijepo uz smiješak pružiš letak.
baš bi bilo fora a edukativno.

----------


## Maya&Leon

Prijevod engl. teksta stray_cat:

*10 stvari koje svako dijete s autizmom želi da znate*

1. Ja sam dijete s autizmom. Ja nisam "autističan". Moj autizam je samo jedan aspekt mog karaktera. On me ne definira kao osobu. Jeste li vi osoba s mislima, osjećajima i mnogobrojnim talentima ili ste debeli (imate prekomjernu težinu), kratkovidni (nosite naočale) ili nespretni (neusklađeni i sportovi vam baš ne idu)?

2. Moje osjetilo opažanja (senzorna percepcija) je poremećeno. To znači da uobičajeni prizori, zvukovi, mirisi i okusi koje vi možda uopće ne primjećujete u svakodnevnom životu mogu biti vrlo bolno iskustvo za mene. Čak i samo okruženje u kojem moram živjeti meni često izgleda neprijateljski. Vama mogu izgledati kao povučena ili možda čak i ratoborna osoba, no sve što ja pokušavam jest zaštiti samog sebe. Često i "jednostavan" izlet u dućan može biti pakao za mene. Moj sluh tada može biti pretjerano nadražen. Deseci ljudi govore odjednom. Iz bučnog zvučnika se čuje današnja ponuda, posvuda sa televizora vrište razni programi, blagajničke kase zveče, mlinac za kavu ronda, mesoreznica skviči, bebe plaču, kolica škripe, fluorescentna rasvjeta bruji. Moj mozak ne može filtrirati sve ono što mu se nameće odjednom i ja sam potpuno   preopterećen! Moj njuh također može biti vrlo osjetljiv. Riba koju nude baš i nije svježa, čovjek koji stoji pokraj nas se očito nije danas tuširao, upravo gustiraju uzorke raznih kobasica, beba u redu ispred nas ima pokakanu pelenu, prosula se staklenka kiselih krastavaca i baš peru pod nekim jakim dezinfekcijskim sredstvom... A meni je potpuno mučno jer ne mogu sortirati toliku količinu informacija.

Budući da sam uglavnom vizualno orijentirana osoba, vid bi mogao biti prvo osjetilo koje postane preopterećeno raznim podražajima. Fluorescentna rasvjeta je previše blještava. Izgleda mi kao da soba pulsira i zato me boli oči. Ponekad se ta pulsirajuća svjetlost odbija od svega i iskrivljuje ono što vidim. Prostor izgleda kao da se stalno mijenja. Tu je odsjaj od prozora, okretanje ventilatora na stropu, toliko tijela u stalnom pokretu, previše je stvari da bih se mogao usredotočiti – i možda ću  to nadoknaditi nesvjesnim gubitkom perifernog vida (tzv. tunnel vision – „gledanje kroz cijev“). Sve to utječe na moje vestibularno osjetilo ravnoteže zbog čega mi je teško shvatiti gdje se nalazi moje vlastito tijelo unutar nekog prostora. Zbog toga mogu posrtati, spotaći se, naletjeti na stvari ili ću jednostavno leći i pokušati se pregrupirati.

3. Molim vas upamtite razlikovati između _neću_ (ne želim) i _ne mogu_ (nisam u mogućnosti to napraviti). Receptivni i ekspresivni jezik meni su podjednako teški za razumjeti. Nije da ja ne slušam upute - ja ih jednostavno ne razumijem. Kada me zovete sa drugog kraja prostorije evo što ja čujem: „*&#%$ Ivane, #$%^*&^%$&*!".  Umjesto toga, obraćajte mi se direktno jednostavnim riječima: "Molim te odloži svoju knjigu na stol, Ivane. Vrijeme je za ručak." To mi jasno govori što želite da učinim i što će se dogoditi sljedeće. Lakše mi je surađivati na taj način.

4. Ja razmišljam vrlo konkretno. Također, ja doslovce interpretiram jezik. Zato mi je vrlo zbunjujuće kada čujem fraze poput: "Lakše malo, ne ganjaš zeca!" kada to zapravo znači: "Molim te prestani trčati." Nemojte mi reći da je nešto „Prosto ko' pasulj", kad ne znam što je tu prosto a kamoli pasulj, a ono što mi stvarno želite reći jest: "To je jednostavno za učiniti." Kada kažete "Vani lijeva kao iz kabla" ja sigurno neću pomisliti da je ono što mi zaista želite reći: „Vani pada jaka kiša“. Fraze, igre riječima, dosjetke, nijanse u  izgovoru i sarkazam nisu nešto što ja razumijem i molim vas nemojte ih upotrebljavati u razgovoru.

5. Budite strpljivi sa mojim ograničenim rječnikom. Meni je teško izreći što u stvari trebam/želim kada ne znam izraziti riječima ono što osjećam.  Mogu biti gladan, frustriran, uplašen ili zbunjen ali te riječi su izvan moje mogućnosti izražavanja. Pripazite na moj govor tijela, povlačenje, uznemirenost ili druge znakove koji upućuju da nešto nije u redu.

Postoji i druga strana kovanice: možda ću povremeno zvučati kao kakav mali pametnjaković ili dječja zvijezda dok klepećem riječi ili cijele fraze koji su definitivno izvan mog dosega shvaćanja i razvojne dobi. To su poruke, riječi i fraze svakodnevnog života koje sam zapamtio kako bi kompenzirao manjak vlastitog rječnika, jer znam da očekujete odgovor kada mi se obraćate. To je stereotipno ponavljanje riječi ili fraza iz knjiga, televizije ili najčešće govora drugih ljudi i zove se _eholalija_. Nije nužno da shvaćam kontekst ili terminologiju koju koristim, no služi svrsi jer predstavlja kakav-takav odgovor na postavljeno pitanje.

6. Zato što mi izražavanje i jezik ne ide baš sjajno, bolje mi ide vizualno učenje. Radije mi pokažite kako treba nešto učiniti nego mi pokušate isto objasniti riječima. I budite spremni mnogo puta mi to pokazati. Mnogo upornog i strpljivog pokazivanja pomaže mi da naučim. 
Vizualni raspored vrlo mi je korisno pomagalo i vodič kroz dan. Kao i vaš dnevni/tjedni/mjesečni planer, on me oslobađa stresa jer znam što me čeka tijekom dana, omogućuje mi lakše prijelaze između aktivnosti, pomaže mi upravljati vremenom i ispuniti vaša očekivanja. Evo jedne sjajne web stranica za više informacija o vizualnom  rasporedu: http://www.cesa7.k12.wi.us/newweb/co...rsn/autism.asp

7. Fokusirajte se i usmjerite energiju na ono što mogu i znam učiniti, radije nego na ono što ne mogu ili ne znam učiniti. Kao i ostala djeca, teško mi je učiti u okruženju koje me neprestano podsjeća na moje nedostatke. Pokušavati naučiti nešto novo kada me se konstantno suočava sa kritikama, bez obzira na to koliko one konstruktivne bile, tjera me da odustanem ili izbjegavam i prije no što sam počeo. Potražite moje jače strane, ono u čemu sam dobar. Postoji više načina da se nešto učini ispravno.

8. Pomozite mi u socijalnoj interakciji. Možda izgleda kao da se ne želim igrati sa ostalom djecom u parku, no najčešće samo ne znam kako započeti razgovor ili druženje. Ako možete, potaknite drugu djecu da me pozovu igrati se npr. sa loptom, dodavanja ili slično jer će mi vjerojatno biti jako drago da se uključim u igru. 

9. Pokušajte utvrditi koji su okidači mojih emocionalnih ispada, odnosno što im je prethodilo i uzrokovalo ih. Ti tantrumi, ispadi, epizode, kako god da ih želite zvati, ma kako vama užasavajuće izgledale meni su još strašniji događaj. Dešavaju se kada je jedan od podražaja preopterećen. Ako nađete okidač – mogu se spriječiti. 

10. Ako ste član obitelji, molim vas VOLITE ME BEZUVJETNO. Isključite misli poput: "Kada bi on samo ..." i "Zašto on ne može ...?" Niti vi niste uvijek ispunjavali sva očekivanja vaših roditelja i sigurno ne želite da vas se stalno podsjeća na to. Ja nisam izabrao imati autizam. Zapamtite da se autizam događa meni, ne vama. Bez vaše podrške moje šanse za uspješno samostalno odrastanje su tanke. Uz vašu podršku i smjernice, mogućnosti su šire nego što možda mislite. Vjerujete – ja sam toga vrijedan. 

Sve se svodi na tri riječi: Strpljenje. Strpljenje. Strpljenje. 

Pokušajte gledati na moj autizam kao na različitu darovitost radije nego kao na nekakav  nedostatak. Gledajte iznad onoga što vidite kao moja ograničenja i pokušajte ih vidjeti kao poseban dar autizma. Možda neću biti dobar u uspostavljanju kontakta očima ili u razgovoru, ali jeste li primijetili: ja ne lažem, ne varam u igrama, ne zadirkujem svoje prijatelje i ne sudim drugim ljudima.

Ti si moj temelj. 

Razmisli o nekim društvenim pravilima. Ukoliko ona meni nemaju smisla ne obaziri se na njih. Budi moj odvjetnik i prijatelj, zajedno ćemo vidjeti kako daleko možemo stići. 
Ok, ja vjerojatno neću biti slijedeći Michael Jordan, ali sa mojim sposobnostima za fine detalje, dobro usmjerenim izuzetnim mogućnostima, možda mogu biti idući Einstein. Ili Mozart. Ili Van Gogh.

I oni su imali autizam.

Za moju dragu Tysonicu  :Heart:   snažnu hrabru i divnu majku predivnog velikog i lijepog 16-godišnjaka sa autizmom.

----------


## lasica

> Jako bih voljela biti "samo" roditelj i "samo" majka, a ne terapeut, pravnik, liječnik, psiholog...voljela bih da institucije obavljaju svoj posao i da se ne moramo boriti za baš svaku stvar i trošiti gomilu energije.


*X*

----------


## Zdenka2

> Super tema, pratit ću dalje


I ja pratim. Posvojena djeca i njihovi roditelji također doživljavaju različite nevjerojatne komentare.

----------


## lasica

sad sam stigla sve pročitati.uglavnom,od ovoga što si napisala stray cat želudac mi se pretvorio u čvor.iskreno,ja nemam povjerenja u "stručnjake" da znaju prepoznati i dati točnu dijagnozu autizma i sl. stanja.i mislim da-kod nas barem-nemaju pojma o tome.možda griješim,ali to je moj dojam.moje dijete se slično ponašalo nakon priorixa,i mislila sam da je nepovratno,doslovno dijete zanijemilo,prestalo hodati,ma svašta je bilo,ali se nakon par mjeseci nekako posložilo i sad je onako,hajmo reći OK.pri tome to nikoga nije zabrinjavalo,"sve je to normalno mama".  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## pikula

Pratim i podržavam.  Od čuđenja, slijeganja ramenima i teorije o "zločestom ponašanju bez razloga" nitko ništa ne dobiva. A to je ono što prevladava.

----------


## Marsupilami

stray_cat, vozim ga u kolicima zato sto je tako sigurnije za njega, a moram priznati i da mi je lakse.
Jako smo puno vani u pokretu, obavljamo razne stvari, vodimo starijeg brata u vrtic javnim gradskim prijevozom cesto i njemu je to jednostavno previse.
Nakon nekog vremena poludi ili zeli ici lijevo a ja moram desno i onda sjedne na pod i ni makac, a pretezak mi je da ga nosim ili nemam vremena da ga uvjeravam da stvarno moramo ici na tu stranu.

Ovako je on u kolicima i nosi svoju ljubljenu dekicu uz koju je nevjerovatno vezan i kada mu sve to bude previse jednostavno se pokrije njome po glavi i tako se "stiti" od vanjskog svijeta.

Na kratke relacije idemo mi pjeske i jako je lijepo naucio dati ruku, ali javni gradski prijevoz i duze setnje zahtjevaju kolica   :Wink:  

p.s. odlazak u neke trgovine mu je jaaako stresan i cim skrenemo prema tim trgovinama njega hvataju tantrumi, bez obzira da li idemo pjeske, u kolicima ili autom.
Bas mi je tesko sto ga na to prisiljavamo, ali nemamo druge kada ga nemamo gdje ostaviti dok obavljamo tjedni ili mjesecni shoping   :Sad:

----------


## Marsupilami

> sad sam stigla sve pročitati.uglavnom,od ovoga što si napisala stray cat želudac mi se pretvorio u čvor.iskreno,ja nemam povjerenja u "stručnjake" da znaju prepoznati i dati točnu dijagnozu autizma i sl. stanja.i mislim da-kod nas barem-nemaju pojma o tome.možda griješim,ali to je moj dojam.moje dijete se slično ponašalo nakon priorixa,i mislila sam da je nepovratno,doslovno dijete zanijemilo,prestalo hodati,ma svašta je bilo,ali se nakon par mjeseci nekako posložilo i sad je onako,hajmo reći OK.pri tome to nikoga nije zabrinjavalo,"sve je to normalno mama".



Tako je kod nas bilo nakon mo-pa-ru sa 18 mjeseci.
Sa 17 mjeseci je bio dijete kao i svako drugo, sa 19 mjeseci je zaboravio sve sto je do tada znao i povukao se.
Nazalost, kod nas je stanje ostalo trajno.
Jedino sto smo imali srece je to sto je u nas vrtic dosla raditi krasna defoktologica koja je taman diplomirala bas na temi ranog otkrivanja autizma i odmah je prepoznala ponasanje mog sina i razgovarala s nama.
Poslala nas je u kabinet za rano otkrivanje autizma i tako smo sa 21 mjesec vec imali dijagnozu poremecaja iz autisticnog spektra.

Problem je u nasoj drzavi sto nema dovoljno educiranog osoblja, oni koji su educirani zapravo su jos uvijek studenti, a starija generacija defektologa odbija priznati da se radi o autizmu.

Npr. ja kada sam bila u Klaicevoj sa starijim sinom kod defektologa zbog drugih stvari pitala sam i za mladjeg sina, sto nam je ciniti, kuda da krenemo i tako to.
U njenom kabinetu je ispred nas bio djecak od jedno 6 godina koji je ocigledno imao autizam.
Tocno su se mogli vidjeti elementi iz autizma, ma ono skolski primjer.
I ona nama to dijete uzme kao primjer i kaze : "jeste li vidjeli tog djecaka? On je meni dosao prije dvije godine s dijagnozom autizma, a gledajte kako sada krasno napreduje, ni traga autizmu"  :? 
I jos je dodala da ove nove generacije defektologa sve guraju pod autizam, a da je ona u svojoj 40 godisnjoj karijeri vidjela mozda 5 djece koja imaju bas autizam  :shock: 

Naravno da smo otisli i nikada se nismo k njoj vratili, ocigledno je da zena nakon svog skolovanja nije imala ni jedno strucno usavrsavanje.
Nazalost takvi "strucnjaci" postavljaju nekakve dijagnoze koje nemaju veze s zdravim mozgom pa kada se pogledaju statistike na razini Hr ispada da u nasoj drzavi nema djece s autizmom, a stvarnost je puno drugacija.

Ustanove koje rade s djecom s autizmom su prebukirane, strucni terapeuti koji bi individualno radili s djecom zauzeti su par godina unaprijed, nema dovoljno strucnog kadra i onda se vrtimo u krug i sve se svodi na obilazenja ustanova, kucanje od vrata do vrata i trazenje pomoci.
Ili privatno placati defektologa za rad s djetetom sto nas kosta 150kn na sat, a od tih sat vremena 30 minuta terapeut nagovara dijete na suradnju  :/

Drzavne institucije ne zaposljavaju nove kadrove jer statistike pokazuju da nam nije potrebno, pa nema puno djece s autizmom u Hr.....i opet sve ispocetka....

----------


## *mamica*

> a od tih sat vremena 30 minuta terapeut nagovara dijete na suradnju  :/


Moja sestra je defektolog (mladi, nedavno diplomirani) i baš smo neku večer razgovarale na tu temu i, koliko god tebi to čudno izgledalo, upravo je to najvažnije, a i najteže baš kod autista. Navesti dijete na suradnju, kako god, na bilo koji način. Jer bez toga ne ide. 
Što sve ona čini da bi djecu navela na suradnju! Defektolog ih mora potaknuti na neki način, kao što i roditelji moraju surađivati s defektologom, koliko god neke vježbice i zadaci djelovali banalno i glupo, u biti su jako vrijedni i važni za djecu.

----------


## stray_cat

nemam sad vremena pa nemrem prevec pisati

autizam je definitivno ljeciv

ima vise teorija kako djeca ulecu u spektar, cjepiva, oralna upotreba antibiotika, zagadjenje okolisa i postoje djeca koja i genetski imaju autizam

teorija o virusima kaze da virusi aktivni u mozgu izazivaju neuroloske poremecaje, to je ljecivo ali je cirkus izboriti se da vas neko van USA izdijagnosticira (ta bi se dokazalo da je virus aktivan u mozgu potreban je SPECT scan uz odgovarajuci reagens)

teorija o cjepivima i metalima iz cjepiva gura na stranu detoksikacije (tu smo mi krenuli ali po meni se cijela prica previse krece u detalje i zaboravljaju da tijelo i dijete treba gledati ko cjelinu). oni vrlo dobro objasnjavaju porozna crijeva, candidu i intolerancije na hranu i alergije

bez obzira na uzrok mozak nijedovoljno prokrvljen i HBOT (barokomora) tu radi cuda

radne terapije, fizioterapija, logoped mogu napraviti cuda

najcesce se starci zablokiraju kad dijete ni na koj nacin ne odgovara na komunikaciju sa njihove strane, klinac se ponasa ko da je gluh i instinktivna je reakcija da se starci povlace i tu je prvi korak u borbi protiv autizma

mene je ubijalo u pojam njegovo ne reagiranje na moje poksuaje da mu nesto procitam, da nesto radimo skupa. ko da je bio od kamena

onda smo krenuli kod logopedice koja i sama ima autisticnu kcer i ona je sa njim prvo ucila kako da se igra. puhali su balone i radili sa plastelinom. ona veli da u principu nema djeteta koje bar nece gledati sto ona radi ali kasnije se dijete jednostavno ukljuci u aktivnost, treba samo biti uporniji od autizma

kad se sebastian otvorio na igranje plastelinom (balone je uvijek puhao)

----------


## pingo

S velikim zanimanjem citam vase postove i zao mi je sto se danas mnogi roditelji nalaze u razlicitim nedoumicama od samoga pocetka svog roditeljstva.
Obzirom na dostupnost informacija, prosvijecenost i interes za angazirano roditeljstvo, mnogima od nas stvari se pocnu komplicirati od najbanalnijih stvari (siroko povijanje, polozaj lezanja, babyhandling, antibiotik, cjepivo....)
Kao da nigdje ne postoji konacan odgovor, jer kad postavite konkretnim osobama konkretno pitanje dobijete mnogo razlicitih odgovora.
Pedijatri dijele oprecne informacije, specijalisti nerijetko demantiraju pedijatre, a roditelji tragaju dalje, iscrpljujuci razne izvore i najnovije spoznaje, na sto lijecnici cesto uzdisu i odmahuju rukom, podsmjehuju se kao da jednom prosjecnom, obrazovanom covjeku naprosto nisu dostizni medicinski rezoni.

Vidim da ima roditelja koji vape za pomoci, koji su cak sami prisiljeni sumnjati na odredjene dijagnoze, ali ih se "ne dozivljava".
To je strasno, jer covjek ne zna od kud bi krenuo.
I vjerojatno ne bi ni krenuo da sam ne zavrti taj kotac.

Trenutno imam kolegij koji se odnosi na djecu s posebnim potrebama, pa sam imala prilike citati slicna svjedocanstva roditelja koji su dugo lutali i tragali za strucnom pomoci, ali bez puno uspjeha.
Medjutim, zeljela bih upozoriti na jos jedan fenomen.
Ako nije u skladu s temom, oprostite.

Ne znam postoji li termin za situaciju kad se naginje uspostaviti dijagnoza(ili se naprosto uspostavi), a da za to nema nikakve realne utemeljenosti.
E upravo to se dogadjalo mnogim ljudima, osobno znam kolegicu cijem je djetetu dijagnosticiran adhd (pa se godinama poslije utvrdilo da dg ne stoji), na temelju toga sto je dijete imalo poteskoca u usvajanju govora, a zivjelo je u dvojezicnom okruzenju.Dg su postavili kod nas, a dijete je netom bilo pristiglo iz Australije.

Kriva dijagnoza povlaci za sobom i neadekvatan tretman, sto znaci da dijete nema priliku biti u mogucnosti primiti onu vrstu pomoci koja je za njega prikladna.
Da ne govorim da pritisak koji se stvara roditeljima, onemogucuje normalno funkcioniranje obitelji, ako nista, ono uzivanje u roditeljstvu.
Slican pritisak sam imala i sama priliku iskusiti.

Da ne duljim post, ispalo je sve ok, dijete sam vodila kod 2 razlicita psihologa i neuropedijatra, premda u potpunom uvjerenju da je s djetetom sve ok.
Primjetila sam da fizijatar u svojim komentarima pocinje insinuirati(a ne znam kako bih se bolje izrazila) da je dijete (19mj) "prezivahno", "burnog temperamenta", "Disperzirane paznje"..... i to na temelju 5 minuta sto smo nakon silnoga cekanja proveli u njegovoj ordinaciji.
Za vrijeme prethodnog pregleda je dijete pak premirno, sramezljivo, uplaseno (vecer je, vani prolom oblaka, dijete muku muci sa zubima koji rastu).
Ostala sam nemalo iznenadjena da fizijatar uopce ulazi u takva pausalna procjenjivanja.
S druge strane osjecala sam se glupavo govoreci:" Ma nije on takav inace, znate, doma lista slikovnice po pola sata, vedar je, topao i privrzen, slaze tornjice. To sto sad nabija loptu po vasoj ordinaciji radi zato sto jos nikada nije vidio izdusenu loptu i neobicno mu je sto ne odskace.".
Izgledate kao roditelj koji ne zeli priznati nesto, kao da nesto zelite sakriti.
No, odlucila sam otici na Rebro ubiti i zadnju sumnju da sam mozda ipak subjektivni roditelj. ( Na moje inzistiranje bili smo i kod neuropedijatra kad je imao 12 mj jer se cesto budio- sve ok, i kod psihologa- sveok) 
Ispalo je sve super i od tada opet normalno funkcioniram.
Psihologica je rekla da joj je drago sto smo dosli zbog nas roditelja da se mozemo opustiti i normalno ponasati.
Nazalost, oduzeli smo termin nekome kome je doista potrebno, ali ne svojom krivnjom.

Jako bih voljela kad bi stvari krenule nabolje i kad na nama roditeljima ne bi bio teret mnogih odluka i odabira, kad bismo si mogli priustiti taj luksuz da o medicini ne znamo bas nista jer imamo silno povjerenje....
(Mislila sam da cu se ostavit medicine kad zatrudnim za sto mi je trebalo dugo, a dogodilo se zahvaljujuci samoedukaciji)

----------


## Mukica

pratim topik
jako interesantno

----------


## mikka

i ja pratim, bas zelim nauciti o ovim stvarima

----------


## *mamica*

Pingo, (ovo sam isto saznala iz razgovora sa sestrom), upravo zato je težnja stručnjaka defektologa da se konačna dijagnoza NE DAJE, barem dok dijete ne bude, ajmo reći, drugi razred osnovne škole. Jer, dijete uvijek može napredovati iz svog stanja, može pogoršati ili ostati trajno u postojećem stanju i to se naprosto ne može naprečac zaključivati.

----------


## Vlvl

> Pepita prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Super tema, pratit ću dalje  
> 
> 
> I ja pratim. Posvojena djeca i njihovi roditelji također doživljavaju različite nevjerojatne komentare.


x I ja sam tu. 
Učim se strpljivosti, prihvaćanju djeteta takvog kakvo je, odgovaranju na njegove potrebe - polako.

----------


## MBee

Pa nitko ne kaže da je naša dijagnoza KONAČNA ali MORAŠ dobiti dijagnozu da bi ostvario neka prava, npr. skraćeno radno vrijeme, patronažni defektolog, specijalni vrtići itd.

----------


## *mamica*

> Pa nitko ne kaže da je naša dijagnoza KONAČNA ali MORAŠ dobiti dijagnozu da bi ostvario neka prava, npr. skraćeno radno vrijeme, patronažni defektolog, specijalni vrtići itd.


Svakako, ali zato postoje termini razvojne rehabilitacije koji se koriste, a ne da se događa ovo što se dogodilo Pingu   :Wink:

----------


## ina33

Užasno zanimljiva tema, pls pišite još, otvara brojna pitanja (ne znam, *stray*, jesi li ovako zamislila da se tema širi, ali meni je stvarno zanimljivo čitati svaki post).

A propos ovoga niže, bojim se da takvo vrijeme neće doći tj. da nikad nije bilo takvo vrijeme za bilo koji malo kompliciraniji med. problem (bilo za dijete, bilo za odraslu osobu), to uvijek zahtijeva angažman, pitanja, teške dvojbe kojim putem ići i samoprogurivanje stvari. Ali, nadam se da će se za sva ta pitanja ipak dignuti kritična masa znanja i da će se više financirati educiranje stručnjaka, jer to je put stvaranja nekog malo ujednačenijeg stručnog hodograma kad se naiđe na sumnje u tom smislu.




> ....i kad na nama roditeljima ne bi bio teret mnogih odluka i odabira, kad bismo si mogli priustiti taj luksuz da o medicini ne znamo bas nista jer imamo silno povjerenje....
> (Mislila sam da cu se ostavit medicine kad zatrudnim za sto mi je trebalo dugo, a dogodilo se zahvaljujuci samoedukaciji)

----------


## ina33

I ovo pitanje što je otvorila pingo mi je jako zanimljivo i ja sam se našla u sličnoj situaciji u puno toga. Ali, poseban je problem kad se pokušava dijagnosticirati malo dijete, za odrasloga je ipak lakše, jer imaš već gotovu personu pred sobom. 

Kod nas ovisi o tome gdje si lociran kako će se dg. zavrtiti i kako će sve to, govorim za mlade djetetove godine, izgledati. U ZG-u je dovoljno je samo postaviti sumnju na neki motorički problem i već to trigerira jedan put iz kojeg se teško iskobeljati jer čim imaš jedan nalaz (UZV mozga), to je najčešći put za dalje. Čula sam mišljenje da se vani (London) 80% motoričkih problema koji se u HR tretiraju ne tretira, nego monitorira, kod nas je možda, zbog želje za preveniranjem i "da budemo sigurni", drugačiji put. Dok, npr., ako živiš negdje udaljeno od Metropole, i na neki ozbiljniji problem će dosta dugo (kad možda već bude prekasno) biti odmahnuto rukom. 

Samo da se zna, ja sam laik, i ovo su moja laička, pacijentska zapažanja.

----------


## stray_cat

> Pingo, (ovo sam isto saznala iz razgovora sa sestrom), upravo zato je težnja stručnjaka defektologa da se konačna dijagnoza NE DAJE, barem dok dijete ne bude, ajmo reći, drugi razred osnovne škole. Jer, dijete uvijek može napredovati iz svog stanja, može pogoršati ili ostati trajno u postojećem stanju i to se naprosto ne može naprečac zaključivati.


zastarjeli pristup koj je jos uvijek prisutan tretira autizam kao trajno stanje i onda se cuju takve gluposti

autizam je ljeciv  i prolazan ali starcima i djeci treba pomoc (strucna u vidu terapije, u asistentima da ponekad utrce doma pomoci oko djeteta da ljudi imaju predah )

----------


## bucka

http://lionqueen.blog.hr/2009/02/162...om-tijelu.html

----------


## Marsupilami

> zastarjeli pristup koj je jos uvijek prisutan tretira autizam kao trajno stanje i onda se cuju takve gluposti
> 
> autizam je ljeciv  i prolazan ali starcima i djeci treba pomoc (strucna u vidu terapije, u asistentima da ponekad utrce doma pomoci oko djeteta da ljudi imaju predah )


To je stvarno veliki problem kod nas jer mnogi strucnjaci tvrde da je autizam trajno stanje kod kojega su pomaci na bolje prakticki nemoguci.
Na kraju kada dijete ostvari neki uspjeh oni tvrde da nije autizma ni bilo i onda mjenjaju dijagnoze od jednog poremecaja do drugog i nikako ne zele priznati da je kod djeteta bio prisutan ijedan element autizma.



Danas sam bila ugodno iznenadjena u vrticu mog sina.
Inace, on ide u obican vrtic u kojem je ukljucen u integracijski program.
Dakle pohadja grupu djece bez ikakvih smetnji, razlika je jedino u tome sto je u njihovoj grupi puno manje djece kako bi mu se tete lakse posvetile   :Heart:  

Uglavnom, jedna od teta je u suradnji s vrtickom defektologicom (gore sam ju vec spomenula) organizirala predavanje, svojevrsnu tribinu o radu s djecom s posebnim potrebama.
Moj sin je bio s njima u dvorani i oni su na praktican nacin pokazali kako se radi s djetetom s autizmom, na sto treba obratiti paznju, kako mu pristupiti itd.
Hvale vrijedna inicijativa, svaka im cast na trudu   :Love:

----------


## ina33

Baš mi je drago, Marsupilami   :Heart:  ! Nadam se da će integracija biti politika budućnosti, iskreno, kakav je naš vrtić ne znam.

----------


## lasica

zanimljivo,nisam nikada do sada pročitala da autizam može proći.čitala sam doduše nešto slično,da se emocionalno jako nezrela djeca koja emocionalno (što najčešće orati i verbalno) kaskaju za prosjekom vršnjaka pa i po 2 godine,često svrstavaju u autiste i ADHD upravo zbog slične simptomatike ponašanja.
a ono što mene zanima,kako znate da je baš autizam kod vaše djece a ne neki sindromi,prolazne bolesti mozga,"stanja" i sl. koji imaju slične simptome?odnosno što je to što je presudilo za vašu dijagnozu da bude baš takva?

----------


## MBee

Pa nismo MI postavljali dijagnozu, primjetiš da nešto nije u redu, kreneš obilaziti ustanove i "stručnjake" (obično sumnjaš na autizam ali se nadaš, mi nismo ni sumnjali) a onda ti netko od njih postavi dijagnozu.
Onda kreneš čitati po netu i vidiš da od 20 simptoma koji upućuju na spektar tvoje dijete ima 15...
Naravno da se oni preklapaju s nekim drugim stanjima i bolestima ali jednostavno ZNAŠ jer kad gledaš drugu djecu iz spektra (iako je svako različito) imaju puno sličnosti.

----------


## Marsupilami

lasica, postoje odredjene metode i testovi koji su dijagnostickog tipa.
Rezultati tih testova pokazuju da li se radi o autizmu ili poremecajima iz autist. spektra.

Boduju se reakcije i ponasanja koje dijete ima i onda se po rezultatu vidi na kojem je stupnju autizam (ako postoji naravno).

----------


## Tashunica

> i ja pratim, bas zelim nauciti o ovim stvarima


X
mislila sam da znam nešto o autizmu, tek sad vidim da nemam pojma.
jako, jako zanimljivo.

----------


## stray_cat

meni autizam nije padao na pamet

uopce nisam povezivala njegovo nereagiranje i egzoticne reakcije na ideje tipa da mu procitam pricu a on pocne bjezati od mene

od sensory integration disorder smo potegnuli biser da ne moze isfiltrirati zvukove i to otprilike znaci da me u shopping centru ili na cesti ne moze skuziti da ga dozivam (to je sad proslo) i onda sam bjesomucno trcala za njim i slusala od svojih staraca kako mi je mali neodgojen a oni ga pri tome nisu vidili mjesecima

svaki moj komantar da se ponasa cudno bio je pripisivan ideji da je odgojno zapusten i razmazen jer smo mi njega odgajali po principu AP 

meni se u to fazi sve raspalo, ja sam hodala okolo i tulila, nisam pomoc imala ni od koga. najveci je biser bio da sam nekih 4-5 mjeseci svako toliko kod novog veceg incidenta odlazila kod naseg tadasnjeg doktora opce prakse koj me uvjeravao da je mali najnormalniji, da smo mi losi roditelji da mu treba disciplina i struktura i da gledam tv show super nanny da se naucim kaj raditi sa njim

onda sam jednom naletila kod zamjenskog doktora i dobila uputnicu za pedijattra (koj tu ima status specijaliste i ne mozes do njega beez uputnice a privatnici ne postoje)

to se sve odigravalo u razdoblju izmedju 2,5-3 god

onda je jos u igraonicu zbog njega dosla ortopedagogica iz sluzbe kad je imao negdje preko 3 god i dijagnosticirala da vidi nesretno dijete a on je imao sve moguce simptome, nije reagirao, nije komunicirao, kasnio mu je govor

oko trece smo se dokopali logopedice i fizioterapeutice.

preko logopedice sam se docepala MEE, organizacije koja kao pruza podrsku starcima koji imaju problema sa djecom, ljudima koji trebaju podrsku zbog kronicnih bolesti i tad je zena po prvi put spoomenula autizam i koliko god je zvucalo ko smrtna presuda kockice su se poslozile

onda je krenulo mahnito citnaje, povezivanje sa mamama veterankama, web konferencije o autizmu i obavili smo prve testove (peptides test iz urina iz kojeg se vidila intolerancija na casein i gluten)

kad smo se skockali sa dijetom mali je napokon poceo jesti i otprilike tjedan dana nakon sto je pocela dijeta on je progovorio i rekao da ga vise ne boli trbuh. fora sa glutenom i caseinom da kod djece ko moj sebastian stvaraju spoj slican morfiju i djeca se ponasaju ko drogirana

dok sam ja tjerala po svojem, sljedila instinkte i savijete mama koje su u tome doktori su mi se ovdje otprilike rugali da radim gluposti da oni za to nikad nisu culi

veliki uticaj na auti i hiper ponasanje ima candida. problem je sto hrpa labosa nisu dovoljno usavrseni i cesto se moze dogoditi da vam test pokaze da je sve cisto a da su klinci puni candide

jedan od seljackih simptoma je ili super tvrda stolica, ili proljevasta stolica koja najcesce smrdi na kiselo

nasi klinci u principu uopce ne smiju jesti secer (pri tome ne mislim samo na secer, slatkise i ostalo smece nego i secer iz losih ugljikohidrata (pogledati u tablicama za dijabeticare za namirnice sa niskim hipoglikemijskim indeksom)

(moram ici)

----------


## dalmatinka

Meni je ovo isto totalno nepoznato područje , ali volim čitati.
Znate li u praksi nekog tko se iz autizma vratio u tzv. normalno stanje?

----------


## ina33

> onda sam jednom naletila kod zamjenskog doktora i dobila uputnicu za pedijattra (koj tu ima status specijaliste i ne mozes do njega beez uputnice a privatnici ne postoje)


Ajme, samo   :Heart:  na ono da gledaš super nanny i sl.

Off topic, nisam znala da u NL nema pedijatara tj. da su pedijatri specijalisti, a ne primarna zaštita. Vidjela sam i u čekaonici naše pedijatrice nekakav kao crtić u stilu sjedi dijete do bakice i pita ka bakica "je li i vi imate problema sa reumom", a dijete odgovara "ne, meni su gliste", dakle cilja na specifičnost dječjih zdrav. problema. Nadam se da će kod nas pedijatri ostati u primarnoj zaštiti...

----------


## stray_cat

> Meni je ovo isto totalno nepoznato područje , ali volim čitati.
> Znate li u praksi nekog tko se iz autizma vratio u tzv. normalno stanje?


ma postoji hrpa djece sao sto se starci toliko iscrpe da na kraju kad se uzas privede kraju nemaju potrebu o tome pisati

meni osobno je vjetar u ledja dalo kad sam natrcala na SONRISE metodu. Raun Kaufman je kao vrlo mali dijagnosticiran i uz utizam "strucnjaci su utvrdili IQ 39 ako sam taj detalj dobro zapamtila. navalili su na starce da malog daju u institucije ali ljudi nisu htjeli i sami su se koprcali i pratili malog i Raun Kaufman je danas jedan od najvecih prezentatora i promotera borbe protiv autizma

o tome cak i postoji film Son-Rise: A Miracle of Love http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0079933/ 

sonrise (ugrubo) sluzi za otkljucavanje djeteta da vas pusti u svoj svijet. iz te perspektive imate sansu dobiti njega da dodje uposjetu u vas svijet

to doslovno znaci da vi kao ogledalo pratite sve sto to dijete radi. ako se on kotrlja po podu, kotrljate se i vi, ako urla, skace ili se samo ljulja to radite i vi. dijete dobija svoj prostor. najcese roditelji pripreme sobu koji rganiziraju opremom da se dijete ne moze povrijediti. u toj prostorijji ne postoji zabrana i dijete radi sto god pozeli i kad prihvati roditelja (ili terapeuta ili volontere koji su neophodni jer treba raditi barem 40 sati tjedno) dijete polako pocne prihvacati sugestije i pocinje polako uciti

mi si nismo mogli priustiti njihove radionice jer su sve do jedne bile izvan NL i 7 dana plus hotel je ispadamo minimalnih 3000 eura, pa ti treba par takvih radionica ili u sretnijoj varijanti odes na cijelo ljeto kod njih u centar pa sam krala ideje iz propagandnog materijala koj salju besplatno (dvd) i po youtube

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y64iUrTGjJk i tu je Raun Kaufman i prekopajte ako vas bas zanima. Raun je to autisticno dijete koje su "strucnjaci" kao klasicnog autistu sa niskim IQ htjeli strpati u instituciju jer su tvrdili da se od njega ne moze napraviti nista

----------


## stray_cat

http://www.autismtreatmentcenter.org/ je sonrise

Raun u ovom clip-u prica o razlici izmedju ABA i sonrise i mislim da nikad nisam cula nekog da je to bolje objasnio

http://www.youtube.com/results?searc...rch_type=&aq=f

dakle, osim sonrise tu je i ABA metoda

----------


## stray_cat

sebastian nikad nije potonuo tako duboko tako da je nase otkljucavanje bilo relativno jednostavno, poklopilo se sa dijetom i logopedicom koja ga je otkljucala za igranje i nakon toga je kroz igru otvorila govor

(ako nekog bas zanima mogu pisati i o tome)

----------


## čokolada

Pratim, sve mi je interesantno, ako imaš kad, piši.

----------


## stray_cat

hr forumi o autizmu

http://autizam.pforum.biz/

http://dira.forums-free.com/forum.html

----------


## laumi

> (ako nekog bas zanima mogu pisati i o tome)


Piši, jako je zanimljivo i poučno i za ostale roditelje.

Svaka ti čast na borbi i upornosti!

----------


## *mamica*

Stray cat, mene zanima radi li Sebastian i sa defektologom rehabilitatorom, s obzirom na to da su ipak oni specijalizirani za autizam, a logopedi su specijalizirani za govor?
Kada sam rekla da postoje stanja koja ostaju trajna, mislila sam i na stanja kao što su mentalna retardacija, zapuštenost, itd. (sve su to djeca s posebnim potrebama), ne samo na autizam. Jesu li baš svi stupnjevi autizma i poremećaja iz autističnog spektra izlječivi?
Žalosno je i za mene iznenađujuće što je u Nizozemskoj politika takva da djecu trpaju u institucije, kada je u cijelom svijetu trend da djeca idu van institucija i integriraju se u društvo...

----------


## paid

> nizozemska filtrira sve sa posebnim potrebama, ne idu u obicne skole nego ih se kategorizira u trpa u geto sa klicima sa slicnim poteskocama i u principu ih se dresira za boravak u institucijama
> 			
> 		
> 
> ovo tako strasno zvuci


kolegica mi je bila u Švedskoj u sklopu jednog projekta kojeg provodimo u školama. sad ja kao pedagog odmah uletila sva radoznala da mi kaže kako funkcioniraju djeca s posebnim potrebama. a ona kaže nema niti jednoga, svi su u nekoj drugoj školi-čitaj ustanovi.
toliko o zemlji kojoj sam se divila u smislu obrazovanja.
Živjela integracija.

----------


## Marsupilami

Nas je isto sonrise odusevio.
Dobili smo njihove materijale i poceli s kikacem raditi po tom principu.

Nevjerovatno je kako vas brzo puste u svoj svijet kada se spustite na njihov nivo   :Heart:  

Zapravo cijeli sonrise program je potpuno logican.
Svi drugi programi rade na tome da dijete "dozovete van" njegovog svijeta, da ga izvucete iz njega.
Ako pogledamo iz njihove perspektive, a zasto bi?
Njima je u njihovom svijetu super, osjecaju se sigurni, zasto bi izlazili i uopce se trudili traziti izlaz?  :? 

Ali ako udjete u njihov svijet i pruzite im ruku pa ih povedete malo po malo prema izlazu onda ce vas pratiti jer ce vam vjerovati da je i vani sigurno.

Ma ja kada sam proucila taj sonrise kao da mi se lampica upalila i MM i ja smo dosli do zakljucka - totalno logicno, odlican program i preporucila bih ga svakome  :D

----------


## lasica

imam još jedno pitanje,naime išla sam zbog te reakcije na priorix kod svog sina čitali label na cjepivima,ali nisam primjetila da je u sastavu išta od teških metala?odakle onda ona teorija o autizmu i cjepivima?ili jednostavno NE PIŠE točno na sastavu cjepiva? :?

----------


## *mamica*

> imam još jedno pitanje,naime išla sam zbog te reakcije na priorix kod svog sina čitali label na cjepivima,ali nisam primjetila da je u sastavu išta od teških metala?odakle onda ona teorija o autizmu i cjepivima?ili jednostavno NE PIŠE točno na sastavu cjepiva? :?


Koliko znam od sestre, to je zbog žive koja se, valjda, nalazi u cjepivu, ali nisam sigurna.

----------


## Trilian

> imam još jedno pitanje,naime išla sam zbog te reakcije na priorix kod svog sina čitali label na cjepivima,ali nisam primjetila da je u sastavu išta od teških metala?


U nekim cjepivima se nalazi thiomersal (ili thimerosal). To je spoj koji sadrži živu, a dodaje se da spriječi bakterijsko zagađenje cjepiva. 

Malo je cjepiva koja ga sadrže, nema ga niti u Priorixu niti u MoPaRu-u, ali ga ima u nekim cjepivima protiv gripe. (Mislim da se stavlja u većinu *višedoznih* cjepiva protiv gripe - višedozna su ona koja u jednoj bočici sadrže više doza, tj. više osoba se može cjepiti sa tekućinom iz iste bočice. Naravno, uvijek se uzima nova igla.) Jednodozna cjepiva ga u pravilu nemaju, ali postoje iznimke i treba provjeriti.

----------


## ivanas

Super tema, i ja pratim. Stvarno se svi moramo educirati o ovakvim pitanjima, jer će se svatko kad tad naći u nekoj diskriminiranoj grupi.

----------


## buba10

> meni autizam nije padao na pamet
> 
> onda je krenulo mahnito citnaje, povezivanje sa mamama veterankama, web konferencije o autizmu i obavili smo prve testove (peptides test iz urina iz kojeg se vidila intolerancija na casein i gluten)
> 
> kad smo se skockali sa dijetom mali je napokon poceo jesti i otprilike tjedan dana nakon sto je pocela dijeta on je progovorio i rekao da ga vise ne boli trbuh. fora sa glutenom i caseinom da kod djece ko moj sebastian stvaraju spoj slican morfiju i djeca se ponasaju ko drogirana
> 
> veliki uticaj na auti i hiper ponasanje ima candida. problem je sto hrpa labosa nisu dovoljno usavrseni i cesto se moze dogoditi da vam test pokaze da je sve cisto a da su klinci puni candide
> 
> jedan od seljackih simptoma je ili super tvrda stolica, ili proljevasta stolica koja najcesce smrdi na kiselo
> ...


Molim te - o ovome me vise zanima - imas li kakav link???
Mi naime atopijski dermatitis i alergiju rjesavamo preko toga (i jos dr. stvari), (za sto nam doktori ovdje isto otprilike odmahuju rukom, ali rezultati su nevjerojatni). 
I vezano uz taj test iz urina - ja znam za varijantu iz krvi... ali za dijete mi se cini jos bolje iz urina...
I vrlo bi me zanimalo veza intolerancija i autizma, adhd-a ...
HVALA

----------


## stray_cat

http://www.greatplainslaboratory.com/home/eng/home.asp

The Great Plains Laboratory, Inc. helps children & adults with conditions & diseases such as AD(H)D, Allergies/Eczema, Alzheimer's Disease/Dementia, Arthritis, Autism Spectrum Disorders, Bipolar Disorder, Candida & Yeast Overgrowth, (kršitelj koda)c Disease, Chemical Exposure, Chronic Fatigue, Colitis, Depression, Diabetes, Digestive Disorders, Down Syndrome, Ear Infections, Fibromyalgia, HIV/AIDS, Immune Deficiencies, Multiple Sclerosis, Obsessive Compulsive Disorder, Psoriasis, Schizophrenia, Tourette Syndrome & Tics, and Vaccine Injury.

----------


## stray_cat

@buba10

ne moras ti placati testove, mozes poceti sa dnevnikom prehrane, napises sto ste jeli i kakva je reakcija

osobno mislim da su u GFCF i SCD amerciki instant pokusaj da se sredi probava i da je odgovor puno kompleksniji i da te dijete uskracuju puno neophodnih namirnica da bij tijelo normalno funkcionirali pa onda to nadoknadjuju suplementima (a nema tablete koja u sebi nema nekog smeca)

imam osjecaj da je odgovor u povratku na namirnice kojima su se koristili nase pra-pra-pra-pra bake i da stvarno treba izbaciti sve sto je uslo u prehranu zadnjih 100 godina sa naglaskom ne industrijski preradjenu hranu

pogledaj si sto prica jerry brunetti "food as medicine". on je dijagnosticiran sa Non-Hodgkin lymphoma i davali su mu 6 mjesci - 2 god i bacio se na proucavanje i prehranom, bez kemo i zracenja prezivio. zivot je posvetio borbi protiv raka i protiv nacina kako zapadna medicina i farmaceutska industrija tretiraju pacijente i lijece rak

njega potrazi na youtube, meni je pomogao da stvarno ustabilim ono cime me futrao psihoteraput i da stvarno prihvatim mogucnost da nisam ja luda i da svi strucnjaci znaju bolje sto je mojem klincu i da se pomirim sa cinjenicom da nema pomoci i da ce biti takav 

znaci odgovor je u tebi, ono sto pise u zastarjelim udzbenicima kojih se medicinari drze ko biblije su vrlo cesto smece i rade ogromnu stetu i toj djeci i njihovim starcima

moras se educirati i gurati po svom

paleo diet.....  http://www.thepaleodiet.com/ 

mi pokusavamo iz prehrane izbaciti krumpir (koj je jedna od najstetnijih namirnica) i koristiti repu i korjenje (mrkva, pasternak)

pronjuskaj po netu i saznaj vise o starinskom povrcu

----------


## buba10

> @buba10
> 
> ne moras ti placati testove, mozes poceti sa dnevnikom prehrane, napises sto ste jeli i kakva je reakcija
> 
> - -ja sam nasla jednu gdu u njemackoj koja radi s alergijama/neurodermitisom (i dr.) i koja nas je savjetovala u vezi prehrane - pa smo na tzv rotacijskoj prehrani (na njem Rotationsernahrung) - tako da po tom principu i uvodimo svaku novu namjernicu i pratimo ima li reakcije - imali smo srece sto smo poceli s time kada je moj sin tek poceo s dohranom, tako da on od samog pocetka jede po tom principu - i fakat svaku novu namjernicu mogu "pratiti"
> 
> osobno mislim da su u GFCF i SCD amerciki instant pokusaj da se sredi probava i da je odgovor puno kompleksniji i da te dijete uskracuju puno neophodnih namirnica da bij tijelo normalno funkcionirali pa onda to nadoknadjuju suplementima (a nema tablete koja u sebi nema nekog smeca)
> 
> - -sto je to GFCD i SCD?
> ...


pogledala sam malo i onu stranicu iz sad-a (onaj laboratorij) - hvala
moram jos malo detaljnije...

mislim da ti je prvotna namjera ovog topica bila mozda malo drugacija, ali svejedno puno hvala na odgovorima, vrlo mi je zanimljivo i autizam gledati s ovog aspekta...
jos me zanima - jeste li vi sasvim izbacili gluten i casein ili samo u istom danu
i od cega radis kruh - pretpostavljam da ga radis sama... samo bezglutenske zitarice ili mozda i vi idete po rotacijskoj dijeti???

ja sam negdje na pocetku napisala da se divim "vama roditeljima" pa je jedna mama napisala da se ne trebamo diviti...
iskreno, ja se divim i samoj sebi sto sam otkrila nove puteve za svoje dijete i sebe (van klasicne medicine) - i u tom smislu sam mislila da se divim i vama, kako trazite nove nacine i zivite svakodnevno s mnogim predrasudama i zastarjelim misljenjima - nisam to mislila u smislu sazaljenja... zao mi je ako je tako ispalo...

----------


## buba10

malo sam zeznula ovaj dio citiranja i vlastitog odgovaranja...ali se nadam da je svejedno razumljivo...

----------


## MBee

U Zagrebu možeš test intolerancije i Organix test napraviti u POLIKLINICI SIMBEX.

----------


## buba10

Znam hvala, ali oni rade na samo 90-tak namjernica. Imamo jedan laboratorij u Njemackoj, gdje rade varijantu na cak 250namjernica - pa cemo tamo. Samo nam je malo skupo i nezgodno sa slanjem, a nije nam tako hitno, pa cekamo neku zgodnu priliku. www.cytolisa.de - ako nekog zanima

----------


## buba10

otisao mi post - a mokracu u simbexu vidim da je samo 45 rezultata...tako da odustajem od toga

----------


## we&baby

pratim
 :Heart:

----------


## rehab

Hajde sad jedan komentar na temu sa stručnog aspekta  :Smile:  

1. Autizam nije bolest, nego stanje u kojem se pojedinac nalazi. Sukladno tome, autizam nije nešto što od čega dijete oboli ili što se može izliječiti. To je stanje u kojem pojedinac može bolje ili lošije funkcionirati. Ako se provodi pravilna rehabilitacija, ako nije riječ o težim oblicima poremećaja iz autističnog spektra, ako nema popratnih dijagnoza koje otežavaju stanje (npr. intelektualno zaostajanje), ako roditelji pravilno reagiraju i ako dijete surađuje i dobro prihvaća rehabilitaciju, ono se može s vremenom integrirati u društvo i voditi normalan život (iako, što znači normalno??).
Ako neki od ovih uvjeta izostaju (npr. ako je riječ o teškom obliku poremećaja iz autističnog spektra, uz teži poremećaj senzorne integracije i intelektualno zaostajanje), vrlo teško će ta osoba napredovati u toj mjeri da može voditi samostalan život.
Dakle tvrdnje da je autizam izlječiv i prolazan su generalizirajuće, previše isključive i dobrim dijelom netočne (samo ako uzmemo u obzir statistički podatak da oko 50 % djece s autizmom ima Ispodprosječan IQ).
Ne padajte na jeftinu psihologiju. Metode kao TEACCH, ABBA, PECS, Floor Time i sl. su dobre i daju odlične rezultate (naravno, opet zavisno od pojedinca), ali to, nažalost, ne znači da su čudotvorne. Moj savjet je da osluškujete svoje dijete, surađujete sa stručnjacima i ponašate se prema svome djetetu kao prema svakom normalnom čovjeku. Time ćete učiniti najbolje za dijete. Onaj tko otkrije čudotvornu "izlječivu" metodu za CP, autizam, MR i sl., budite sigurni da će se za to znati i da će dobiti Nobelovu nagradu. 

2. Dijagnoza se ne daje u ranoj dječjoj dobi, jer često poremećaj senzorne integracije ili npr. poremećaj govorno - jezičnog razvoja mogu dati krivu sliku koja pogrešno navodi da je riječ o autizmu. Svaka dijagnoza, nažalost, stigmatizira dijete i zato je bolje pričekati da vrijeme pokaže hoće li dijete napredovati i o kojoj dijagnozi se doista radi.

3. Tvrdnja da stručnjaci jedva čekaju da dijete strpaju u instituciju je pogrešna, ako govorimo o Hrvatskoj i kadru edukacijsko - rehabilitacijskih stručnjaka. Mislim da su logopedi i defektolozi u Hrvatskoj prilično otvoreni i napredni kad je riječ o ovom pitanju, ali problem je u vrtićima, školama, zakonima, uvjetima...

4. Ono zbog čega je ova tema otvorena - reakcija okoline. Nažalost, kod nas je edukacija društva po pitanju osoba s teškoćama u razvoju još uvijek vrlo niska. Moj savjet je da nastojite ili ignorirati reakcije, ili uljudno objasniti o čemu se radi. nemojte da  vas te reakcije pogađaju jer da vi niste roditelji djece  s teškoćama u razvoju, a da ja nisam defektolog, vjerojatno bi vrlo slično reagirali u takvim situacijama. Neznanje donosi predrasude, a ako netko zna i opet zlobno reagira, to je onda za osudu.

----------


## stray_cat

@rehab

iz kojeg je stoljeca prirucnik iz kojeg si skupila ovakve informacije?

autizam je stanje u koje dijete dospije, nisu sva djeca rodjena sa autizmom.

dezinformacija koju si poodijelila sa nama unisti hrpu djece, hrpu brakova jer struka vrlo sporo mijenja ideje od prije 50 godina

djeca u autizam najcesce slete od cjepiva (virusi, metali koji su konzervans u cjepivima) i oralne upotrebe antibiotika (candida, porozna crijeva)

tu su naravno i kombinacije ta dva najjaca faktora

zagadjenje okolisa, losa hrana (pesticidi, antibiotici kojima pune zivotinje)

kako o iskustvu sa autizmom govorim iz prve ruke odgovorno tvrdim da more nekvalitetnih terapeuta i lijecnika pripisuju djeci zaostalost jer nisu u stanju otkljucati i izvesti dijete da pusti van iz sebe svoje mogucnosti

moree djece je dijagnosticirano sa niskim iq jer ga terapeut nije znao dobiti da suradjuje

ABBA je dresura i sve sto si poopisala kao metode vrte se oko dresiranja djeteta i pripreme djece da pocnu slijediti instrukcije da ih se pripremi za instituciju

jedino sonrise radi na otkljucavanju

(moram po malog, pisat cu navecer kad zaspi ali pozlilo mi je kad sam vidila sto si napisala i sto je najstrasnije napisala si u najboljoj namjeri)

----------


## rehab

Može mali dogovor na početku rasprave, bez vrijeđanja i omalovažavajućih tonova? Ne moraš svoje stavove braniti vrijeđanjem, nema potrebe za tim. Ovo što sam napisala nisam napisala iz priručnika, nego na temelju znanstvenih informacija i iskustva s djecom. 
Nigdje, ali nigdje nisam napisala da se sva djeca rađaju s autizmom. Neka se rode s time, a neka dospiju u to stanje kasnije. Koji je uzrok tome, znanost još nije uspjela objasniti. Postoje razne teorije (cjepiva, prehrana, teorija zrcalnih neurona, itd.) ali još uvijek nijedna nije uspjela do kraja dokazati i objasniti uzrok autizma.
Slažem se s tobom, mnogo je djece koja su dobila pogrešne dijagnoze, ali zato što je autizam pojava o kojoj se zna vrlo malo i koji obuhvaća vrlo širok spektar poremećaja. Također se slažem s tobom da je ABBA zapravo dresura, baš kao i TEACCH i PECS. Osobno se služim Floor time metodom koja djeluje na vrlo sličnim principima kao Sonrise, ali ne mogu poreći da ABBA, TEACCH i PECS nisu pomogle mnogim osobama s autizmom da normalno funkcioniraju i da postanu koliko - toliko samostalna. Također, svaka se metoda ne može primijeniti na svako dijete u svim uvjetima. Ti govoriš o idealnom svijetu, ja govorim o realnosti. Nisu sva djeca integrirana, i ne reagiraju sva jednako na rehabilitaciju.

----------


## Marsupilami

Meni ovo nije jasno




> 2. Dijagnoza se ne daje u ranoj dječjoj dobi, jer često poremećaj senzorne integracije ili npr. poremećaj govorno - jezičnog razvoja mogu dati krivu sliku koja pogrešno navodi da je riječ o autizmu. Svaka dijagnoza, nažalost, stigmatizira dijete i zato je bolje pričekati da vrijeme pokaže hoće li dijete napredovati i o kojoj dijagnozi se doista radi.


Dakle dijagnoza se ne daje u ranoj dobi, a opet rano otkrivanje i pravovremeno ukljucivanje u rehabilitacijske programe takvoj djeci povecavaju sanse za normalan zivot  :? 

Potpuno kontradiktorno.
Jos jedna stvar, pitanje stigmatizacije.
Zbog toga je i pokrenut ovaj topic, tko stigmatizira?
Roditelji? Rehabilitatori? Ili okolina?

Moj sin je sluzbeno dobio dijagnozu sa 21 mjesec (otkriveno je sa 19, ali cekali smo sluzbeni nalaz) i nikako ne smatram da je prerano dijagnosticiran, a kamoli da je stigmatiziran.
Jako je pametan, inteligentan je da me zapanji svako malo.
To sto on neke stvari percipira drugacije od svojih vrsnjaka ne cini ga manje vrijednim ili potrebnim stigmatizirati.

Prije se i ljevake smatralo bolesnima pa su upropastavali djecu tjeranjem da pisu desnom rukom, nadam se da ce i djeca s autizmom dobiti istu dozu razumjevanja koju danas ljevaci imaju u drustvu. (ovo je bio samo primjer, da se nitko ne uvrijedi  :Kiss:  )

----------


## rehab

Samo da napomenem da ovdje govorim o mojim principima rada. Postoje stručnjaci koji odmah daju dijagnozu, a neki čekaju.
Meni je od same dijagnoze bitnije kako dijete funkcionira. Mogu mi doći dva djeteta s autizmom, ali meni nije toliko bitno to što im je negdje netko napisao da imaju autizam, nego kako oni funkcioniraju. Ta dva djeteta mogu imati isti broj godina, istu dijagnozu, iste uvjete života, ali potpuno različite "simptome". Jedno dijete će me možda odmah prihvatiti i igrati se samnom, a drugo će bježati od mene. Jedno će imati probleme sa finom motorikom, dok će drugo biti savršeno spretno. Jedno će slušati moje jednostavne naloge (daj mi to, zatvori, sjedni ovdje...), a drugo neće razumjeti što tražim od njega. Na temelju takvih podataka kreiram pristup prema djetetu i potičem područja gdje dijete zaostaje, a podržavam i naglašavam područja u kojima je kompetentno. To znači rano prepoznavanje i rana rehabilitacija: prepoznati da dijete ima razvojne teškoće, utvrditi o kakvim je teškoćama riječ i odabrati pravilan pristup i metode rehabilitacije. Dijagnoza tu ne predstavlja ništa, ako ne poznajemo djetetove mogućnosti i potrebe. Naravno, ja sama za sebe postavljam okvirnu dijagnozu i na temelju promatranja i testova mogu pretpostaviti o čemu se radi, ali po meni nema smisla udarati pečat ako dijete može napredovati. 
U pravilu, svaka bi se dijagnoza trebala barem jednom godišnje iznova provjeravati, i po potrebi mijenjati, ali u našem društvu nažalost to rijetko prolazi.

----------


## stray_cat

@rehab

u svojem prvom postu si onak pozitivno i lezerno spomenula ABA Applied Behavior Analysis  i kad sam ja graknula onda si se slozila samnom da je dresura

ti imas moc da djetetu koje je zakljucano u autizam das sansu da se oporavi, roditeljima da se pomaknu iz panike koja te obuzme kad se iskristalizira rijec autizam i ti pricas o ABA?

hrpa ljudi koji rade sa autistima dan danas tvrde da se oni najbolje smire sami i puste izh da placu, da krepaju od meltdown-a ili tantruma i masovno ih se ne poksuava umiriti kako bi se to radilo sa NT klincima

pa ABA i slicni su do nedavno koristili elektroshockove, cak je nedavno nadjena skola bazirana na ABA u USA koji su i dalje koristili elektroshockove!!! 

da li se u hr koristi zakljucavanje maloljetne djece u izolaciju? da li se koriste elektroshockovi?

ne vrijedjam ja tebe ali se ekipe kao ti bojim i ne vjerujem nikom nista

zbog cega starci moraju sve raditi sami, zbog cega svi ne vode racuna o djetetu dok ih poneki roditlej ne stjera u kut? sto je sa djecom ciji su roditleji poslusni i nemaju potrebu sve procitati i provjeriti?

----------


## rehab

Stray Cat, čini mi se da si imala vrlo traumatično iskustvo zbog kojeg reagiraš ovako burno, ali vjeruj mi da nema potrebe za tim. Možemo razgovarati otvoreno, o svim nedostacima i vrlinama nas stručnjaka i naših metoda, mogu ti pomoći savjetima, a i ti meni možeš pomoći da bolje razumijem vas roditelje, nema potrebe za svađama i nepovjerenjem. Elektrošokove i ostale metode koje si spomenula neću ni komentirati, mislim da će se svatko normalan složiti da je to čisto nasilje nad djecom. 
Kao što već rekoh, u dosadašnjem radu s djecom koja imaju poremećaj iz autističnog spektra koristila sam metodu Floor time, koja ima slične principe kao Sonrise. Ta metoda mi se svidjela upravo zato što je naglasak na djetetovim emocijama i što ne tretira dijete kao objekt kojim manipuliramo.
Spomenula sam TEACCH, PECS i ABU zato što i te metode daju dobre rezultate u određenim okolnostima. Primjer - centar za autizam, dijete koje su roditelji ostavili, a koje ima teži oblik autizma, tešku mentalnu zaostalost i ne govori. U tim centrima rade djelatnici koji naprosto nemaju vremena optimalno se posvetiti svakom djetetu. Kako naučiti takvo jedno dijete da npr. samostalno ide na wc? Neke od ovih metoda su u takvim okolnostima primjerenije nego Sonrise ili Floor time. Ne znam koliko si viđala takvu djecu i jesi li gledala ijedan film o tim metodama, ali te metode nisu nasilne i mogu pomoći takvoj djeci u takvim okolnostima da postignu svoj maksimum. Predlažem i ostalima koji ovo čitaju da potraže više na internetu o tim metodama, i mislim da će se složiti samnom da se one ne mogu uspoređivati sa elektrošokovima i sl.
Ja bih voljela da sva djeca mogu postići ono što je tvoj sin postigao, ali kao što si sama napisala tvoje dijete nije imalo teže simptome i nisi ga ostavila u instituciji. On je imao tu sreću da je imao mamu koja je bila spremna maksimalno mu se posvetiti i da su njegove reakcije bile takve da je spremno prihvatio rehabilitaciju. Djeca s kojom ja radim isto imaju tu sreću, i zato mogu primjenjivati Floor time koji zahtijeva cjelodnevni individualni rad s djetetom i puno puno puno angažiranosti. A što s ovim djetetom iz centra za autizam?

----------


## rehab

http://www.autizam.net/_mgxroot/page_10738.html

Evo jedna stranica da se i drugi čitatelji mogu informirati o čemu govorimo.
Male napomene - kad govorimo o željenom ponašanju, mislimo npr. da nam dijete da znak da želi ići na wc, a ne da se popiški u gaćice.
Kad govorimo o učenju, ne mislimo na učenje školskog sadržaja, nego na učenje funkcioniranja u svakodnevnom životu.

----------


## Marsupilami

rehab, ono na sto ja zelim skrenuti paznju je bas to nekategoriziranje djece.
Kada sam ja razgovarala sa defektologicom ona je rekla da u Hr ima jaaako malo djece s autizmom i poremecajima iz aut. spektra.
Drzava na temelju tih analiza zakljucuje da nema potreba za novim rehabilikacijskim centrima i zaposljavanju novih defektologa jer postojeci kadar zadovoljava potrebe djece s posebnim potrebama.

S druge strane ja nemam sanse svom djetetu priskrbiti pomoc koja mu treba ako nije privatnog karaktera, a za to nemamo novaca.
Na jednom mjestu smo na listi cekanja, mozemo se nadati doci na red za 2 godine.

Na drugom mjestu nema mjesta, opet lista cekanja, mozda sljedece godine, naglasak na mozda...itd.


Sto mislis o tome?

----------


## stray_cat

> http://www.autizam.net/_mgxroot/page_10738.html
> 
> Evo jedna stranica da se i drugi čitatelji mogu informirati o čemu govorimo.
> Male napomene - kad govorimo o željenom ponašanju, mislimo npr. da nam dijete da znak da želi ići na wc, a ne da se popiški u gaćice.
> Kad govorimo o učenju, ne mislimo na učenje školskog sadržaja, nego na učenje funkcioniranja u svakodnevnom životu.


pa sve je to vrlo zgodno ali jesi ti svjesna da trebas otkljucati klinca da on to uspije istisnuti iz sebe

mislim na to da on otkljuca tu sifru u svojoj glavi koja ga zaustavlja da pusti iz sebe van

autisticno klinci nisu sa niskim iq ali ih unistava to sto su zablokirani u pokazivanju toga sto hoce i mozes one mekse ubit u pojam i isforsirati neku poslusnost a ja tupim o tome da ti moras uci u svijet tog djeteta da bi ga se izvuklo van. njemu treba prevodilac koj ce ga uputiti u NT svijet

ako to nisi u stanju promasila si profesiju (*ne ti ko ti*, nego svako ko se petlja po terapiji sa autisticnom djecom a za to nema zelje, volje strpljenja i talenta)

onda takva ekipa koja je tu uletila jer je tu ogromna lova ili misli da su talentirani unistava djecu i cijele obitelji jer misle da su strucni a nisu u stanju otvoriti dijete i onda to po kratkom postupku pripisuju djetetovoj neinteligenciji

sebastian je sa 3 god i 7 mjeseci radio prvi put test inteligencije, nije bas suradjivao ali zena ga nije ispustala i pratila je njegov tempo. rezultati je bio 120-160, kako koje podrucje a godinu dana nakon toga ga se primila zena koja je apsolutni antitalent i nema osjecaja za takvu djecu

usput je doslovno protumacila da prvi odgovor koj da mora biti ono sto je tocno ili ne a on je tad bio u fazi da odgovara u stilu da li je to plavo? nije... da li je crveno? nije.... a da li je zuto? JEEE!!!!! tocan odgovor ne naravno zuto ali je gospodja zapisivala prvi ponudjeni odgovor

i uz takvo testiranje imao je iq 98

insistirala je da tako malo dijete kontinuirano radi u komadu 90 minuta, bez pauze i nije mu cak dozvolila piti jer u uputama pise da dijete mora sve obaviti u komadu pa je u njenoj glavi to znacilo da ne smije ni popiti vode

i sad stavi dijete koje nije nafutrano samopouzdanjem i starce koji su manje hrabri i borbeni i dobit ces dijete koje ne suradjuje koje ce takva budala protumaciti kao iq ispod 30

napravi anketu ovdje na roodi tko se usudi suprostaviti struci i onome sto je sluzbeno njihovo podrucje? pa kod nas u skoli masa aspergera koji su matematiku radili sa 4 i ne znam sta radili sa kompjuterom imaju iq ispod 70 i starci u to vjeruju

masa djece sa sensory integration disorder, sa auditory processing disorder ne dobiju upute na odgovarajuci nacin i naravno da nisu u stanju napraviti test jer ne znaju sto se od njih trazi 

da ponovim, ne napadam rehab nego objasnjavam kako funcionira vecina terapeuta starog kova

----------


## lasica

baš sam htjela pitati kako uopće testirati autistično dijete na inteligenciju...i čemu?zašto je npr. to bitno? što se mijenja u pristupu ako je dijete mentalno zaostalo (ali ono fakat,ne zato što je krivo procijenjeno)?

----------


## stray_cat

pa problem je u tome ako ih proglase mentalno zaostalima digu ruke od njihovog akademskog obrazovanja i ogranice se na to da ih se izdersira da poslusno sjede za stolom kad treba jesti, da se sami obuku i tak

niko se ne zamara obrazovanjem 

u hr im uvale prilagodjeni program, u nl ih izoliraju u posebne skole 

sa mojim malim u razred idu klinci koji sluzbeno imaju iq ispod 70 a to je daleko od istine

ako se potrefi da ih starci iskrcaju u instituciju i da ih se dokopa birokracija to dijete ce ni krivo ni duzno sistem napraviti zaostalim

----------


## rehab

Stray ovo o čemu pišeš radilo se nekad (možda neki rade i sada), ali sve u nedostatku znanja o tome što je autizam i kako raditi s tom djecom. Pa sam Leo Kanner koji je "otkrio" autizam, smatrao je da autizam posljedica hladnog odnosa majke prema djetetu. Kad je on tako grubo pogriješio, kako ne bi i drugi griješili. A griješimo svi zato što je autizam još nedovoljno istražen i nepoznat. 
Osobno ne radim testove inteligencije, to je posao za psihologa, ali podrazumijeva se da procjena djeteta traje kroz duže vrijeme. Ne možete dobiti potpunu sliku o djetetovim mogućnostima i potrebama na temelju jednosatnog sastanka. Ja često shvatim da sam upoznala dijete tek nakon mjesec - dva rada s njim.
Opet kažem Stray da se tvoje riječi ne mogu primijeniti na svako dijete. Postoje iznimno teški oblici autizma koje vjerojatno nikada nisi vidjela i upoznala, i ne može svako dijete napredovati kao tvoje, nažalost.

----------


## rehab

> baš sam htjela pitati kako uopće testirati autistično dijete na inteligenciju...i čemu?zašto je npr. to bitno? što se mijenja u pristupu ako je dijete mentalno zaostalo (ali ono fakat,ne zato što je krivo procijenjeno)?


Ne mijenja se toliko pristup (pristup svakom djetetu je ionako individualan), koliko ciljevi rehabilitacije. Ako je teško mentalno zaostalo, ne učimo ga da npr. čita i piše, nego postavljamo ciljeve koje dijete može ostvariti.

----------


## rehab

> rehab, ono na sto ja zelim skrenuti paznju je bas to nekategoriziranje djece.
> Kada sam ja razgovarala sa defektologicom ona je rekla da u Hr ima jaaako malo djece s autizmom i poremecajima iz aut. spektra.
> Drzava na temelju tih analiza zakljucuje da nema potreba za novim rehabilikacijskim centrima i zaposljavanju novih defektologa jer postojeci kadar zadovoljava potrebe djece s posebnim potrebama.
> 
> S druge strane ja nemam sanse svom djetetu priskrbiti pomoc koja mu treba ako nije privatnog karaktera, a za to nemamo novaca.
> Na jednom mjestu smo na listi cekanja, mozemo se nadati doci na red za 2 godine.
> 
> Na drugom mjestu nema mjesta, opet lista cekanja, mozda sljedece godine, naglasak na mozda...itd.
> 
> ...


Eh, to je već jedna druga tema... Civilizacijski nivo svakog društva ogleda se u odnosu prema osobama s teškoćama u razvoju, kod nas nažalost te osobe još uvijek zadnja rupa na svirali... Zašto napraviti novi rehabilitacijski centar kad možemo dati astronomske plaće menadžerima u državnim tvrtkama... Mislim da zapravo u tome leži uzrok problema.

----------


## brane

Strey...  :Heart:  

pročitala sam samo prvih par topica...sad nemam vremena ali sam stavila podsjetnik kao OBAVEZAN TOPIC za pratiti

prije dva tjedna krenula sam na edukaciju "Inkluzija djece s teškoćama u razvoju" gdje je nekako autizam nbr.1

Mi kao odgojitelji smo jako malo educirani za rad s PP djecom, kolegij smo imali ...ali samo oni uporni i znatiželjni su mogli produbiti svoje znanje samoinicijativno...a kolegij kao kolegij je jednosemestralni i jako malo nam je dao

danas je sasvim normalno da dijete s autizmom ide u redovni vrtićki program, samo kao što si i sama napomenula treba se educirati
meni kao odgojitelju je sve to jako zanimljivo i želim znati JOŠ i JOŠ

upravo sam pročitala knjigu Daniella Temmeta "Rođen jednog plavog dana" o dječaku, kasnije mladiću autisti koji se bori sam sa sobom i visoko (naučio je i to) dignute glave korača sviojetom
knjiga nije duga 150 strana tako da ko ima iti mrvicu volje i želje neka je pročita...ima se šta naučiti...

kad si pisala o Sebastianovim borbama s podražajima iz vanjskog svijeta bila mi je slika odlomka iz knjige ispred očiju...isto tako kad si govorila kako majke s "takvom" djecom bježe ako se dijete počne nedolično ponašati...ma čekaj malo...šta je to nedolično ponašanje...to je dijete koje jednostavno tako funkcionira...ako se dijete počelo bacati, vrištati, i ne znam ni ja što...djetetu su jednostavno podražaji iz vanjskog svijeta PREJAKI i on ih u svojoj maloj glavi treba apsolvirati, posložiti i može krenuti dalje...

mrzim osudu, mrzim etiketiranje, mrzim upiranje prstom...ali mi je zato PREDIVNO i JAKO DRAGO kad vidim roditelje djece s PP kako se šeću vani sa svojom djecom, vode ih u trgovine, vode ih na igrališta....pa i to su djeca...ako ih zatvorimo u sobu i ne ponudimo im razne podražaje iz vanjskog svijeta od takvog djeteta ćemo stvoriti INVALIDA nesposobnog za samostalno funkcioniranje u normalnom životu...

autisti su predivni, žive u svom svijetu i funkcioniraju prema pravilima života koji su si samo posložili u glavi - pa zar to nismo i mi svi "normalni ljudi"??? zar i mi svi ostali ne funkcioniramo po pravilima o odredbama onako kako smo si to sami posložili u glavi...

autizam, ADD, ADHD, Aspergerov sindrom, Savant Sindrom - jako me interesira sve i volila bih naučiti što je više moguće o tome...

----------


## Ora

Pratim vas, odličan topic za sve!




> žive u svom svijetu i funkcioniraju prema pravilima života koji su si samo posložili u glavi - pa zar to nismo i mi svi "normalni ljudi"??? zar i mi svi ostali ne funkcioniramo po pravilima o odredbama onako kako smo si to sami posložili u glavi...


Točno je ovo rekao jedan dr iz Jankomira (šogica mi tamo radi) kada ga je nešto pitala u vezi autizma. 
Kaže da smo svi pomalo autisti jer svatko ima svoj svijet samo što je kod "njih" to više izraženo.

----------


## brane

> ... svi pomalo autisti jer svatko ima svoj svijet samo što je kod "njih" to više izraženo.


a mi autiste odmah u institucije smještamo...u biti "njima" smo mi ludi i maknuti u glavu jer živimo u vrlo "šušurastom" svijetu dok je kod njih sve na svom mjesti i svako ZAŠTO ima svoje ZATO...

u biti oni su vrlo sretni ...

----------


## lasica

ok kužim.vidiš to ni meni nije bilo jasno.osim onih težih slučajeva,dakle djece koja su totalno OUT,dosta onoga što kao rade autistična djeca (a što se recimo vrti po nekakvim listama na netu) vidim da rade i sva druga djeca koja su kak ti normalna.evo liste jedne npr.
 Komunikacija 
- nemogućnost započinjanja ili održavanja komunikacije 
- razvoj govora je usporen ili ga uopće nema 
- ponavljanje riječi 
- obrnuti izgovor 
- korištenje besmislene rime 
- komuniciranje gestikulacijom umjesto riječima 
- kratka mogućnost koncentracije 
Društvena interakcija 
- pomanjkanje empatije (neosjetljivost na osjećaje i želje drugih) 
- poteškoće u sklapanju prijateljstva 
- povučenost u sebe 
- preferiranje provođenja vremena nasamo 
- djelomični ili potpuni izostanak očnog kontakta 
 Osjetni poremećaji 
- smanjena ili povećana aktivnost osjetila 
- stavljanje predmeta u usta 
- struganje po površinama 
- pomanjkanje reakcije na bol 
- pomanjkanje reakcije na glasne zvukove 
- izbjegavanje fizičkog kontakta 
Igra 
- pokazuje smanjeni interes za maštovite i kreativne igre 
- pokazuje smanjeni interes za imitiranjem ponašanja drugih 
- preferira samotne ili ritualne igre 
Ponašanje 
- učestalo ponavljanje nekih tjelesnih pokreta 
- jaka potreba za rutinom i nepromjenjivosti 
- ispoljavanje snažnih ispada bijesa 
- izrazito uska polja interesa 
- opsesivno zanimanje za određenu stvar, ideju, aktivnost ili osobu 
- jasna distanciranost 
- agresivnost usmjerena na sebe ili druge 
- pretjerana aktivnost ili prepasivnost 

osim nekih stavki,meni tu ništa ne djeluje patološki nego jednostavno tako kako jest.ne znam to bolje objasniti.kao da je to dijete jednostavno takvo.kao što je neko dijete jako maštovito tako je ovo manje.uh baš sam se zapetljala,ali velim, po ovoj ček listi koju sam copypasteala mogu svu djecu koju znam zgurati u više kategorija,i stariju i mlađu.
baš sam sada  :?

----------


## rehab

Lasica, da bismo rekli da dijete ima elemente autizma, odnosno da ima neki poremećaj iz autističnog spektra (u novije vrijeme ne govorimo o autizmu, nego o poremećaju iz autističnog spektra, jer su pojavnost i težina simptoma različiti od djeteta do djeteta) mora postojati kombinacija više simptoma, ne samo poneki od ovih što si nabrojala. Ti simptomi moraju biti izraženi u toj mjeri da onemogućavaju djetetu da ostvari normalne socijalne odnose i normalan život. Dakle, ako je neko dijete povučeno, malo govori i sl. to nije dovoljno da kažemo da dijete ima poremećaj iz autističnog spektra, takvo dijete je jednostavno introvertirano i ima mirniji karakter. Simptomi moraju biti brojniji i izraženiji.

----------


## lasica

da li mora imati po simptom ili više iz svake grupe ili se mogu simptomi "grupirati" u jednom području?da li je ikada evidentirano "samoizlječenje" u smislu da se autizam na neki način _preraste_ uz neke "porođajne muke" integriranja u zajednicu?

----------


## Snjeska

> Nemojte nam se "diviti" molim vas, pomozite nam odgojem vaše djece i okoline da postoje djeca koja su "različita" i posebna a jednako željna druženja i ljubavi kao i svi mi.


Ja ću se zaista potruditi  :Kiss:

----------


## Zdenka2

> MBee prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Nemojte nam se "diviti" molim vas, pomozite nam odgojem vaše djece i okoline da postoje djeca koja su "različita" i posebna a jednako željna druženja i ljubavi kao i svi mi.
> 
> 
> Ja ću se zaista potruditi


Evo i mene da potpišem Snješku. I posvojitelji znaju što stoji u pozadini "divljenja", nažalost predrasude. Prava riječ je prihvaćanje.

----------


## Danka_

> Snjeska prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  MBee prvotno napisa
> ...


Ali ja se nisam "divila", niti divila. Nisam dovoljno detaljno objasnila sto sam mislila. Trebala sam pisati o vlastitim iskustvima, ali buduci da ona nisu direktno vezana za autizam, smatrala sam to neprimjerenim.

Za MBee znam da me sad razumije.

----------


## Zdenka2

Danka, ovo što sam napisala ne odnosi se na tebe nego na "divljenje" koje spominje MBee, a koje i ja gotovo svakodnevno doživljavam.

----------


## stray_cat

> Danka, ovo što sam napisala ne odnosi se na tebe nego na "divljenje" koje spominje MBee, a koje i ja gotovo svakodnevno doživljavam.


  :Love:  

ja ti ponekad sa mamama koje imaju djecu u spektru pricam o tome sto nam se dogadja i nekad se tim bizarnim situacijama cerimo ko lude

nemres mijenjati ljude ali mozes sebe uzemljiti da bi spremno odreagirala i zastitila djecu i sebe 

to je valjda jedna od prvih stvari koju ti vele mame da se moras nauciti biti advokat svojem djetetu i da se moras boriti sa njihova prava.

----------


## MBee

Ma i ja sam preburno odreagirala, znam se i ja "diviti" samohranim roditeljima, roditeljima više djece itd. u smislu odavanja priznanja organizaciji, snalažljivosti, sposobnosti, živcima i svemu ostalome što mislim da ja ne bih imala na njihovom mjestu.

----------


## Danka_

:Smile:  Sve je u redu, nisam se osjetila prozvanom, nego stvarno nisam dobro formulirala sto osjecam.

Ovo "divljenje" o kojem pricate jest posljedica predrasuda... u slucaju posvajanja npr. zapravo je uvredljivo, to je posljedice one ruzne predrasude da posvajatelji nisu "pravi" roditelji, zapravo negiranje roditeljstva, i to je totalno pogresno.

Kod djece s posebnim potrebama, "divljenje" je cesto pateticno i povrsno, stavljanje naglaska na manje bitno u toj situaciji.

S druge strane, naravno da je u redu prepoznati rad, trud, snagu i ljubav.

----------


## Marsupilami

@lasica

Znam da zbunjuje, kako si ti rekla, cinjenica da neke obrasce ponasanja koja se spominju u tablicama mozemo vidjeti i kod djece koja nemaju poteskoca, ali ono sto je i rehab rekla to je mozda jedno ili dva ponasanja koja ne ometaju i ne koce dijete u svakodnevnom zivotu.

Npr. od cijelog onog popisa ponasanja koja si ti stavila moje dijete NEMA svega par, ostala su sva prisutna i ako to sve stavis na hrpu on trenutno (naglasak na trenutno) ne moze funkcionirati medju vrsnjacima na isti nacin kao oni.

----------


## rehab

> da li mora imati po simptom ili više iz svake grupe ili se mogu simptomi "grupirati" u jednom području?da li je ikada evidentirano "samoizlječenje" u smislu da se autizam na neki način _preraste_ uz neke "porođajne muke" integriranja u zajednicu?


Za autizam su važne 3 karakteristike : nesposobnost uspostavljanja i/li održavanja socijalnih odnosa, nesposobnost komunikacije i stereotipna, repetitivna ponašanja. Ta 3 čimbenika obuhvaćaju cijeli niz ponašanja koja imaju različitu težinu i pojavnost (zato govorimo o poremećaju iz autističnog spektra). To je ono što je ključno za postavljanje dijagnoze. Ostale karakteristike koje si navela (poremećaj senzorne integracije, hiperaktivnost, itd.) mogu se pojaviti uz ove 3, ali ne moraju, zato nisu ključne za dijagnozu.
Naravno da se osobe s autizmom mogu vrlo uspješno integrirati u zajednicu, ali to ovisi o težini poremećaja kod pojedinca, rehabilitaciji, okolini u kojoj pojedinac živi, itd.

----------


## stray_cat

rehab, sto je tebi tocno struka? meni treba pomoc da odradimo u hr auditory processing disorder testiranje i rado bi cula jos jedno misljenje na temu terapija

----------


## rehab

> rehab, sto je tebi tocno struka? meni treba pomoc da odradimo u hr auditory processing disorder testiranje i rado bi cula jos jedno misljenje na temu terapija


Defektolog, pucaj  :Smile:

----------


## rehab

> rehab, sto je tebi tocno struka? meni treba pomoc da odradimo u hr auditory processing disorder testiranje i rado bi cula jos jedno misljenje na temu terapija


P.S. Auditory processing disorder je pitanje za logopeda, ne za mene. O drugim terapijama koje te zanimaju slobodno pitaj

----------


## lasica

nesposobnost uspostavljanja i/li održavanja socijalnih odnosa
nesposobnost komunikacije 
stereotipna, repetitivna ponašanja

što to znači u praksi?može primjer?

----------


## rehab

> nesposobnost uspostavljanja i/li održavanja socijalnih odnosa
> nesposobnost komunikacije 
> stereotipna, repetitivna ponašanja
> 
> što to znači u praksi?može primjer?


Npr. dijete koje uopće ne zamjećuje osobe oko sebe. Ti mu se obraćaš, zoveš ga, ono kao da te ne čuje. Nema nikakvih odnosa kao što je prijateljstvo, ili interakcija s drugima kao što je igra, maženje, smijanje... Ima uspostavljen odnos s najužim članovima obitelji, ali i tu dijete započinje interakciju samo kad mu nešto treba (npr. gladno je, želi neku igračku - da se igra samo, itd.). 
Nesposobnost komunikacije znači izostanak govora ili zakašnjeli razvoj govora. Dijete se ne služi gestama da bi nadomjestilo govor. Obraća se drugima samo kada nešto želi (najčešće dovođenjem osobe do predmeta koji želi ili upiranjem prstom u ono što želi), nikada ili rijetko da bi podijelilo igru, zadovoljstvo ili tugu s nekim. Budući da nije u stanju komunicirati s drugima, često dolazi do agresivnih ispada, jer drugi ne razumiju njegove želje i potrebe, i ono na taj način izražava svoju nemoć.
Stereotipna i repetitivna ponašanja su ona ponašanja koje je dijete u stanju do besvijesti ponavljati, uvijek iznova. Npr. u stanju je satima gledati uvijek isti crtić, zaokupljaju ga određeni, uvijek isti predmeti do te mjere da ih je u stanju satima proučavati, itd.

----------


## Marsupilami

> nesposobnost uspostavljanja i/li održavanja socijalnih odnosa
> nesposobnost komunikacije 
> stereotipna, repetitivna ponašanja
> 
> što to znači u praksi?može primjer?


Mogu ti pokusati opisati kako je to kod mog Gabia.
nesposobnost uspostavljanja i/li održavanja socijalnih odnosa

Dakle on ljude ne primjecuje, nove osobe koje mu dodju u zivot on uopce ne dozivljava tako.
Ako imaju ono sto on zeli (npr. bombon) onda su mu super, ako treba odlazi s njima gdje treba   :Rolling Eyes:  
Samo druzenje njega ne zanima ako nema korist od toga (grubo zvuci ali tako to ide).
Vrsnjaci ga ne zanimaju, dapace, smetaju mu u pokusaju igre i ako je tako on ih mice i gura i pri tome nije nimalo njezan.

Ljude ne percipira kao nesto zivo, to se najvise kuzi u cekaonicama.
Voli ici po cekaonici i svaku stolicu lupnuti rukom.
Ako netko sjedi na njegovom putu, on ce lupnuti osobu i nastaviti dalje.
Ako on pozeli sjesti a stolica je zauzeta ili ce se popesti na tu osobu i sjesti na nju.

nesposobnost komunikacije 

Ovo je meni bio najtezi dio (i sada je ponekada, ali vec smo razvili neke alternativne oblike komunikacije).
Dakle ovdje se ne misli samo na govor (kojeg moj Gabi jos nije razvio, ima 3,9 g).
Recimo, nas je najvise mucilo sto nismo znali sto on zapravo zeli.
Gladan, zedan, puna pelena, vruce mu je, hladno mu je, zeli ici van...sve to on je izrazavao tantrumima jer mu nije bilo jasno zasto ga ne razumijemo, on je ocekivao da mi znamo sto on misli   :Smile:  
On nece doci k meni i reci zedan sam ili nesto slicno tome, on ce pokazivati znakove na drugi nacin i ako je s njim osoba koja ga ne pozna, komunikacija nije moguca i on na to posizi.

stereotipna, repetitivna ponašanja

Na samom pocetku, kada smo tek otkrili problem, ovo je bio jedan od najjacih simptoma koje je imao.
Mogao je lezati ili sjediti barem sat vremena, okruzen auticima i svime sto je ima okrugle djelove koji se vrte i vrtiti srsticem i vrtiti i vrtiti...svaki pokusaj prekidanja te aktivnosti rezultirao bi promjenom aktivnosti na citavih 5 minuta i onda se vracao vrtenju kotacica.
Sada kada je veci ima druge interese, sada npr. voli trcati i trci od zida do zida dok ne padne od umora  :/ 
Uzme neku igracku i recimo igra se s njom tako da rukom ju pomice ljevo desno, recimo avioncic (voli avione) i tako u nedogled, dok ga ne prekines.
Ima toga jos, ima svoje male rituale koji moraju biti provedeni.
Recimo kod njega nista ne smije biti na stolicama ili krevetu, sve to leti na pod i koliko god mi vracali on ih vraca na pod, smeta mu.
Ima dana kada pjeva nesto, nama ne razumljivo, ali jedno te istu recenicu ponovi ne znam koliko puta (nije to prava recenica, nego nesto kao aaaa eee oooooo i tako opet i opet i nemres ga zaustavit   :Grin:

----------


## MoMo

pratim i educiram se...moj necak ima poremecaj iz autisticnog spektra i zato mi je ovaj topic jako edukativan i vazan. 

 :Love:

----------


## lasica

ok,ali i govor i ne fermanje drugih i možda zaokupljenost nekom igrom može biti normalna za djecu do određene dobi.kako onda započeti ranu rehabilitaciju,tj početi ju što prije odnosno kako prepoznati što je prije moguće šta je nekakva normala za dob a što bi trebalo proučiti?da li je ključan govor?
recimo moj bratić nije izgovorio *niti riječ* do 3,5 godine,kao ni sinovi od moje sestre,isto komunikacija nula,stalno su imali iste interese u smislu igrački,jedno te isto.no nakon treće godine ko da si pipu otvorio.i danas su super društveni normalni dečki.moram priznati da sam još uvijek malo zbunjena oko tih simptoma.

----------


## lasica

i još me nešto zanima,da li austistična djeca/odrasli mogu biti altruistični?

----------


## lasica

amnezija  :Rolling Eyes:  .prošli put sam htjela još pitati da li su sposobni za zamišljanje i simboličku igru?

----------


## lasica

i opet..hehehehee....da li razmiju humor i sl?uh baš sam pijavica,sorry ali zanima me.

----------


## rehab

> ok,ali i govor i ne fermanje drugih i možda zaokupljenost nekom igrom može biti normalna za djecu do određene dobi.kako onda započeti ranu rehabilitaciju,tj početi ju što prije odnosno kako prepoznati što je prije moguće šta je nekakva normala za dob a što bi trebalo proučiti?da li je ključan govor?
> recimo moj bratić nije izgovorio *niti riječ* do 3,5 godine,kao ni sinovi od moje sestre,isto komunikacija nula,stalno su imali iste interese u smislu igrački,jedno te isto.no nakon treće godine ko da si pipu otvorio.i danas su super društveni normalni dečki.moram priznati da sam još uvijek malo zbunjena oko tih simptoma.


I opet, sve ovo što si navela mora biti izraženo u tolikoj mjeri da onemogućava djeci normalan život. Sve što ne sputava normalan razvoj i život nije simptom autizma, nego naprosto karakter djeteta.
Na tvoja tri pitanja odgovor je, nažalost, u najvećem broju slučajeva ne.

----------


## Marsupilami

> ok,ali i govor i ne fermanje drugih i možda zaokupljenost nekom igrom može biti normalna za djecu do određene dobi.kako onda započeti ranu rehabilitaciju,tj početi ju što prije odnosno kako prepoznati što je prije moguće šta je nekakva normala za dob a što bi trebalo proučiti?da li je ključan govor?
> recimo moj bratić nije izgovorio *niti riječ* do 3,5 godine,kao ni sinovi od moje sestre,isto komunikacija nula,stalno su imali iste interese u smislu igrački,jedno te isto.no nakon treće godine ko da si pipu otvorio.i danas su super društveni normalni dečki.moram priznati da sam još uvijek malo zbunjena oko tih simptoma.


lasica, kao sto rehab rece, svi ti simptomi su izrazeni u tolikoj mjeri da dijete ne moze funkcionirati normalno u drustvu.

Moja starije kci je do 3,5 godine govorila samo mama, tata i daj, a onda je progovorila cisto kao da citav zivot govori, ali opet kada je moj sin sa 19 mjeseci poceo razvijati simptome ja sam ZNALA da nesto nije u redu, a on mi je 4. dijete.

Kada ti u praksi vidis te simptome na djelu lakse bi shvatila u cemu je razlika.
Ovako ti mi mozemo pricati ne znam koliko, ti pokusavas zamisliti i percipirati ali tvoj um zamislja u granicama koje je on do sada vidio, ali svaka cast na trudu i zelji za razumjevanem   :Love:  

Probaj malo pogledati na youtube, evo ovdje mozes krenuti
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FDMMwG7RrFQ&feature=fvw

 :Kiss:

----------


## stray_cat

> stray_cat prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> rehab, sto je tebi tocno struka? meni treba pomoc da odradimo u hr auditory processing disorder testiranje i rado bi cula jos jedno misljenje na temu terapija
> 
> 
> P.S. Auditory processing disorder je pitanje za logopeda, ne za mene. O drugim terapijama koje te zanimaju slobodno pitaj


mozemo se dogovorit za pretrage pa mi sletimo na tjedan dana da nas se poogleda. imas i logopedicu za preporuciti?

----------


## lasica

aha propustila sam bitan detalj-*onemogućava* normalno funkcioniranje.kužim sada,hvala,sorry kaj davim.zanima me kakav vam je bio porod i motorički razvoj djeteta?da li su sve savladavali ok?odnosno kakve su sada najnovije vijesti o autizmu,što dovodi do toga.zadnje što sam čula je hipoksija mozga prilikom poroda (to je mene bilo frka jer je moj imao dosta opsežno krvarenje) ili cijepljenja....vidiš zanimljivo je da je jako puno ljudi primjetilo simptome oko 18,mjeseca.slučajnost?i kako funkcioniraju djeca u svakodnevnici,s čim imate najviše problema,npr.hranjenje,kupanje,igra...? i da,koje su prognoze za vašu djecu,da li će moći normalno živjeti bez vas i vaše pomoći kad odrastu?

----------


## stray_cat

> amnezija  .prošli put sam htjela još pitati da li su sposobni za zamišljanje i simboličku igru?


moje je otkljucao fantaziranje, laze, izmislja ali vrlo cesto u te price ubacuje nesto sto je cuo ili vidio 

definitivno ne kuzi kad mu se kaze nesto tipa "piece of cake" i stvarno mu moras reci direktno sto mislis. cak mu ne lezi ni komunikacija tipa "zasto si napravio ovo?" i umjesto toga trebas mu reci u obliku "daj napravio to i to i cesto objasniti zbog cega to treba obaviti jer njima gola uputa nije dovoljan argument da bi nesto bilo tako

moj ima smisla za humor ali se razlikuje od smisla za humor druge djece ali zna se cesto smijati skupa sa svima i kad mu nije jasno zbog cega. to se najbolje vidi kad smo u hr a on stvanro jedva razumije hrvatski jeer sam prestala sa njim pricati na hr kad smo spoznali da je autizam i forsiramo nizozemski. zna u situacijama kad se svi klinci zbog neceg cerekaju i on urlati od smijeha

ponekad je vrlo duhovit ali ponekad kaze nesto sasvim besmisleno i umre od smijeha 

ja mu dodjem ko neki prevodilac za NT rasu. impresivno je gledati njega kako brije sa nekim ko je u spektru, oni se razumiju na nekoj sasvim egzoticnoj valnoj duzini

on je bio non verbal, nismo imali nikakvu reakciju sa njegove strane, ko da sam imala ciglu a ne dijete. danas zna prepricati nesto sto se dogadjalo tada

danas je pjevao pjesmicu koju je cuo u filmu koj sam ja gledala kad je on definitivno bio u najdubljem mraku autizma i nije mi jasno otkud mu to i objasnio je da je to pjesmica iz filma koji je mama gledala davno prije

----------


## rehab

> aha propustila sam bitan detalj-*onemogućava* normalno funkcioniranje.kužim sada,hvala,sorry kaj davim.zanima me kakav vam je bio porod i motorički razvoj djeteta?da li su sve savladavali ok?odnosno kakve su sada najnovije vijesti o autizmu,što dovodi do toga.zadnje što sam čula je hipoksija mozga prilikom poroda (to je mene bilo frka jer je moj imao dosta opsežno krvarenje) ili cijepljenja....vidiš zanimljivo je da je jako puno ljudi primjetilo simptome oko 18,mjeseca.slučajnost?i kako funkcioniraju djeca u svakodnevnici,s čim imate najviše problema,npr.hranjenje,kupanje,igra...? i da,koje su prognoze za vašu djecu,da li će moći normalno živjeti bez vas i vaše pomoći kad odrastu?


Motorički razvoj djeteta s autizmom je najčešće uredan, dapače, često su motorički jako spretni. Kao što sam već napisala, nastanak autizma nije do kraja razjašnjen, iako postoje razne teorije (metabolički uzroci, cjepivo, teorija zrcalnih neurona, itd.) od kojih nije nijedna do kraja dokazana i potvrđena.

----------


## lasica

hm,baš zanimljivo stray.a kada je progovorio?i kako?uz intervencije ili se odjednom otvorio i progovorio?i šta je sa obrazovanjem,da li mogu pohađati redovnu nastavu ako govore i sl?ovo mi je nevjerojatno da se sjeća te pjesme...koji su vam najčešći problemi u svakodnevnom životu sa djetetom?
ovo mi je jako interesantno,da postoji  mogućnost govora ali se ne govori,ne osjeća se potreba za komunikacijom?ili?
da li oni ne razumiju naše komunikacijske znakove (ne procesuiraju ih dobro) ili ne žele "odlukom" komunicirati?kužiš informacija se šalje jezikom (ok i neverbalno).kao da imaju drugačiju formu komunikacije,ali ne i nedostatak potrebe za istom,pa izgledaju nedostupni.
koja je razlika između autizma i ovoga http://dira.forums-free.com/dispraksija-t57.html

----------


## stray_cat

sebastian se najnormalnije razvijao ko beba, brbljao, smijao se, ispustao zvukove, bio zainteresiran za nas, za sve oko sebe, za igracke

sa 4 mjeseca cijepljen je sa temperaturom 39 premda sam upozoravala. u nizozemskoj cijepljenje obavlja "sluzba za konzultacije" di radi kadar educiran tecajevima (inace u nl funkcionira nekoliko paralelnih sistema zdravstvene zastite i nije potrebno formalno obrazovanje da bi otvorili recimo ordinaciju za nutricionizam ili kiropraktiku)

i tako, zemska iz tog ureda me onak posprdno pogledala jer ipak je ona napredna nizozemka a ja kokos s balkana i ja debil dozvolila cijepljenje

imao je reakciju, mijesto di je cijepljeen je poslje jos mjesecima imalo kvrgu na mjestu uboda

po meni poceo se gasiti negdje sa godinu dana, onak, nije dolazio novi govor a postojece je po malo nestajalo, sa 2 godine se zgasio

po meni jedini odgovor sa autisticnom djecom je sonrise jer svi ostali pokusavaju dresirati djecu da glume ponasanje NT populacije i sistemom kazne i nagrade dovode dijete u stanje poslusnosti

ja imam osjecaj da nije u stanju da oni ne zele napraviti taj korak prema van nego ko da ko da ne mogu napraviti taj korak i pokrenuti se. njima stvarno treba prevodilac jer oni ne zele biti izolirani od NT svijeta

meni je sebastian progovorio 7 dana nakon sto smo ga stavili na GFCF dijetu ali cinjenica je da je 6 mjesci prije toga krenuo kod logopedice koja je sa njim kroz prilicno sonrise pristup radila na tome da se prvo proigraju i onda kad je otkljucao igranje pocela se sa njim igrati tako da je intenzivno pricala i svoj i njegov dio dialoga koj bi vodila sa NT djetetom

to smi mi poceli prakticirati kod kuce

prvo je krenulo jako nerazgovjetno, ko da su mu usta zakrzljala i ko da nije bio u stanju stvarno izgovoriti (mislim da tu lezi problem kod djece koja su jako dugo non verbal i da zbog toga treba sto ranije intervenirati 

pa su dosle pojedinacne rijeci i na kraju je propricao za ozbiljno. 

u pocetku je svaki zvuk koj je on ispustio ona prepoznala sto je on stvarno rekao i ponovila tu rijec na NT jeziku i uredno su nastavljali dalje

fascinantno je koliko je ona energije i ljubavi imala za njega, koliko je zena bila u stanju prilagoditi svaku situaciju njegovom trenutnom raspolozenju. sve starinjske metode koje ignoriraju ili cak kaznjavaju nepozeljno ponasanje tu nemaju sansu jer uopce ne polaze od djeteta koje treba pomoc nego si zacrtaju situaciju i guraju dijete u to

ono sto roditelj treba osvjestiti da treba traziti terapeuticu (logoped, fizioterapeut) koj ce vasem djetetu sjesti

nije stvar u tome da li dijete zeli suradjivati nego da li je ta osoba stvarno sposobna obaviti posao za koj je placena

ako terapeut prebacuje krivnju na dijete koje kao ne zeli suradjivati morat naci osobu koja zna sa kime ima posla

----------


## lasica

bravo!  :Love:  i koji su mu sada najizrazitiji "problemi" u svakodnevnici?
sonrise metoda se radi i kod nas?

----------


## MamaRibice

Naletjela sam danas na ovaj film - The Horse Boy.

----------


## tajchi73

svako malo virnem da vidim da li se što piše i baš sam tužna što je tema potonula   :Sad:  

ideja mi je odlična i vjerujem da i na ovakav način možemo puno naučiti....jedino fali da pišete. 

Za eventualnu utjehu roditeljima čija se djeca bore s autizmom: znam osobu koja je kao dijete prošla dijagnoze od autizma preko Aspergerovog sindroma ( ne znam kak se piše   :Embarassed:   ) do potpuno zdravog djeteta kojem je navodno 15-tak g. bila krivo postavljana dijagnoza  :? . Osobu znam od rođenja i mogu reći da je stvarno bilo perioda kada nije mogao komunicirati s okolinom, kako je rastao taj zid se smanjivao i on danas najnormalnije komunicira ( nekad to je neka umjetna komunikacija pa se tada opet spomene Asperger ali svi mi ponekad nismo voljni komunicirati pa to radimo preko jelte nečeg  :Grin:   ). Eto, zbog njega ja vjerujem u ovo što piše Stray

----------


## stray_cat

ja  ne stizem

prvo je bio sinter klaas (sveti nikola) a sad stize bozic i u skoli su poludili sa aktivnostima pa sebastian i po doma ima vise ideja

----------


## flower

tajchi - postoji razlika izmedju krive dg. i izlijecenja.

----------


## flower

ostadoh nedorecena, da bi netko dobio dg. autizma mora zadovoljiti sve (ili vecinu) gore navedenih kriterija, neke situacije u rastu i razvoju djece mogu izgledati kao da je u  pitanju poremecaj, ali nije...jer je rast i razvoj specifican, pa sve dodje prije/poslije na svoje. 

ono sto je istina da u novom dsmV dolazi do redefinicije pervazivnih razvojnih poremecaja (tu spadaju - autizam, ret sy, pervazivni neodredjeni, asperger) i dolazi do odvajanja npr. ret sy, koliko sam cula i aspergera...iako oni izgledaju slicno, uzroci nastanka, tijek i prognoze su toliko razliciti da je tendencija da se o tim poremecajima govori zasebno a ne kao o poremecajima koji pripadaju istoj skupini.

Asperger sy. je karakteriziran ocuvanom komunikacijom-govornom, ali nedostaje ono nesto sto si dobro primjetila - emocionalna komponenta, odnosna i sl. pa nekad ta kom. djeluje kao umjetna. Cesto ljudi u ne znanju razlicitosti poremecaja iz autisticnog spektra govore da je to sve autizam, ali oni su bitno drugaciji i zato se veselim toj potrebi da se odvoje ti poremecaji.

Nekad i poteskoce u senzornoj integraciji ili poteskoce u razumijevanju govora (afazije) znaju izgledati kao autizam i pocetna ili radna dg. moze biti takva, no s vremenom se uvidi u cemu je problem i dijete se pocne razvijati na drugaciji nacin. nije tu stvar da je ono imalo aut. pa ga sad nema.

----------


## flower

kad govorimo o metodama rada - ja sam uvijek i definitivno za one koje ulaze u svijet djeteta...bilo to dijete s teskocom u razvoju ili ne.

----------


## stray_cat

autizam je ljeciv

flower je zastarjela struja zapadnjacke medicine

rat syndrom i kad je tu fragile-x su genetski ali cijelo cudo autizma dolazi iz cjepiva, oralne upotrebe antibiotika, zagadjenja (pesticidi i losa voda unose u klince hrpe metala)

cjepiva donose viruse i metale koji se koriste kao konzervans, oralna upotreba antibiotika unisti crijava (porozna crijeva su jedan od cestih pratilaca autizma

i na kraju imate dijete koje zbog razlicitih biokemijskih uzroka trpe konstantne bolove i ako roditelji ne gurnu pretrage klinac se nikad nece razviti (uz sve to racunajte da ce vas ljudi od struke cesto popljuvati i izvrijadjati jer kaj vi znate kao roditelj. vi ste jos jedna pateticna mama koja se odbija pomiriti sa cinjenicom da je dijete autisticno i oni valjda znaju sto je moguce. onda kad 2 ili 3 ili 5 godina nakon toga ocistite dijete od smeca i izbalansirate imunitet i probavu i dijete vise nije autisticno onda strucnjaci krecu sa teorijom pogresna dijagnoza)

trebate stvarno biti stabilni da gurate i dalje nakon sto vas doktor otpili kad donesete testove koij recimo pokazuju intoleranciju na casein i gluten jer su testovi radjeni u USA i vele da su to gluposti. meni je prestrasno da pedijatar koj se nije educirao jednostavno to sto ne zna proglasi za glupost

----------


## stray_cat

p.s. (da ne ispadne da samo pljujem poo flower)

ima stvarno slucajeva kad se sensory integration disorder zamijeni autizmom ali poonovo, uzrok je cesti isti

jedan od velikih uzrka trovanja su opmeksivaci i prasak za ves koji su puni smeca i koji se ne isperu iz odjece nego su klinci (i odrasli) cijeli dan u dodiru sa tim. kako je koza najveci organ tijelo hrpu otrova pokupi odatle

trebalo bi stvarno izbaciti omeksivc a prasak za ves bi bilo idealno koristiti neki bio prasak (mi koristimo eco klok i ecover)

klincima bi trebalo filtrirati vodu. najjaci su filteri na riverzibilnu osmozu ali i obicni brita filter ce poomoci

pokusajte klincima davati meso zivotinja koje su odgajane prirodno, koje nisu sopane antibioticima, koje nisu klane serijski jer u tom mesu ima hrpa adrenalina. pokusajte nabaviit meso zivotinja koje su bile na suncu jer nema sanse da je meso zivotinja koje nisu izasle na zrak i nisu vidile sunca moze biti dobar izbor za prehranu

mi jos doma imamo i filtere za zrak

----------


## flower

ma samo ti pljuj, ako imas potrebu za tim. ja nemam potrebu pljuvati vec diskutirati.
ne znam gdje sam uopce govorila o uzrocima autizma i sl. stanja? pokusala sam se samo referirati na post od tajchi i objasniti odnose medju navedenim dg., te neke trendove koji se javljaju u definiranju i dijagnosticiranju.
zato ti ne zamjeram sto si navela sve sto si navela jer se zapravo uopce ne odnosi na ono o cemu sam ja govorila, a to da sam pripadnica zastarjele zapadnjacke struje necu ni komentirati...ipak me toliko ne poznajes, stara ili ne...zapadnjacka ili juzna...struja ili plin
 :Grin:

----------


## pomikaki

> jedan od velikih uzrka trovanja su opmeksivaci i prasak za ves koji su puni smeca i koji se ne isperu iz odjece nego su klinci (i odrasli) cijeli dan u dodiru sa tim. kako je koza najveci organ tijelo hrpu otrova pokupi odatle 
> 
> trebalo bi stvarno izbaciti omeksivc a prasak za ves bi bilo idealno koristiti neki bio prasak (mi koristimo eco klok i ecover)


vidiš, ovo pak prvi put čujem  :/  ja sam već odavno izbacila omekšivać a deterdženta stavim cca jednu žlicu i dodam još žlicu - dvije sode, ali to radim iz ekloških pobuda.
Ostalo iz posta je također prilično logično...

----------


## stray_cat

> ma samo ti pljuj, ako imas potrebu za tim. ja nemam potrebu pljuvati vec diskutirati.
> ne znam gdje sam uopce govorila o uzrocima autizma i sl. stanja? pokusala sam se samo referirati na post od tajchi i objasniti odnose medju navedenim dg., te neke trendove koji se javljaju u definiranju i dijagnosticiranju.
> zato ti ne zamjeram sto si navela sve sto si navela jer se zapravo uopce ne odnosi na ono o cemu sam ja govorila, a to da sam pripadnica zastarjele zapadnjacke struje necu ni komentirati...ipak me toliko ne poznajes, stara ili ne...zapadnjacka ili juzna...struja ili plin


nisam te planirala napasti, tebe kao tebe ali sa ovakvim se idejama hrpa roditelja djeca sa autizmom susrece i roditleji koji nemaju potrebu sami sve procitati vjeruju u takve i deje i takva djeca ostanu zakljucana

meni niko od strucnjaka u nl ni u hr nije spomenuo da provjerim malom intolerancije, alergije, candidu, parazite i viruse

haug

----------


## flower

roditelji s kojima sam ja u kontaktu takve su probe radili vec prije 10 god. u hr, mislim da su bas nizozemci dolazili, kod nekih je doslo do promjene kod nekih nije (s promjenom jelovnika, unosenjem minerala i vitamina...). tako da znam o cemu pricas. nismo ni mi ovdje tako bogu iza nogu   :Wink:  djeca s kojom sam ja u dodiru su radila/rade po floor time metodi, idu u redovne skole, ali jos uvijek u svojem ponasanju zadovoljavaju kriterije aspergera ili pervazivnog, visoko su funkcionalna, ali to ne znaci da oni navedena stanja nemaju. 
mislim da meni nije jasna definicja izlijecenja od autizma/aspergera/pervarzivnog? jel to znaci da postanu funkcionalniji ili da se svi simptomi povucu/nestanu?

----------


## stray_cat

> roditelji s kojima sam ja u kontaktu takve su probe radili vec prije 10 god. u hr, mislim da su bas nizozemci dolazili, kod nekih je doslo do promjene kod nekih nije (s promjenom jelovnika, unosenjem minerala i vitamina...). tako da znam o cemu pricas. nismo ni mi ovdje tako bogu iza nogu   djeca s kojom sam ja u dodiru su radila/rade po floor time metodi, idu u redovne skole, ali jos uvijek u svojem ponasanju zadovoljavaju kriterije aspergera ili pervazivnog, visoko su funkcionalna, ali to ne znaci da oni navedena stanja nemaju. 
> mislim da meni nije jasna definicja izlijecenja od autizma/aspergera/pervarzivnog? jel to znaci da postanu funkcionalniji ili da se svi simptomi povucu/nestanu?


pa imas djece kojoj je autizam nestao

Raun Kaufman je covjek ciji su roditelji odbili slusati mjerodavne strucnjake i dati ga na trening u instituciju i samo su improvizirali sa njim i tako je nastao sonrise, po meni jedina metoda koja se iskljucivo vrti oko djeteta. svi drugi na razlicite nacine pokusavaju autiste dresirati da se pretvaraju da su normalni pa onda kao rade neku zivotnu situaciju korak po korak i onda bi se autisti trebali priuceno ponasati normalno

potrazi na youtube ako te zanima

ono sto je masovno prisutno da "strucnjaci" ne pokusavaju toj djeci objasniti odredjenu situaciju i zasto je to tako. nama ta objasnjavanja jako pale i prisutna su u milion situacija 

npr ne hodamo po cesti jer su tamo auti i to je opasno, ne tucemo bebe i ne pljujemo bebe jer je to ruzno i nekog ces povrijediti......

sto je drugoj djeci instinkt autisti stvarno moraju u svojoj glavi prevesti na svoj svemirski jezik da bi shvatili. kad shvate kako nesto funkcionira u NT reality i kad to usvoje stvarno su taj dio price ostavili iza sebe

neko od odraslih sa autizmom je negdje objasnjavao da oni vide i pamte u slikama sto doslovno znaci da ono sto mu pricas on vizualizira da bi si preveo na svoj jezik. 

imas slucajeva kad su djeca koja u "zdravom stanju" imaju autizam kad se razbole, nesto tipa visoka temperatura imaju potpuno NT ponasanje

kod nas je bolest okidac za pojacane simptome autizma, pocinje se zatvarati i odlaziti i ne komunicirati. jednostavno se zatvori i nema povratne informacije a na faci mu ne vidis da li je do njega doslo to sto pricas ili ne

----------


## flower

poznajes floor time? ja u njemu ne vidim ni trunku dresure.

drago mi je da tvoje dijete dobro napreduje i da ste nasli metodu i nacin koji mu odgovara, ono sto je meni fascinantno je da kod autizma i sl. stanja jedna metoda ne odgovara svima.

slucaj RK mi lici na jedno moje dijete, od mr i autizma s 2 god. do zdrave predskolke s 6 god., a nisu/nismo radili sr ni detoksikaciju, jednostavno je njen razvoj isao u tom smjeru.

zasto dobivam dojam da nas strucnjake stavljas u suprotstavljen tabor, mislim da smo na istoj strani samo s razlicitim ulogama.

----------


## flower

http://ciod.ba/dokumenti/tuzla/autizam.pdf


hocu reci da se vidimo uzivo i upoznas moju ustanovu ili rehab ili nekog drugog od usudim se reci nove struje defektologa i strucnjaka rane interv. vidjela bi da nismo tako zastarjeli i sto si vec navela...i nas strucnjaka ima raznih.

a ako sam te dobro shvatila pod ozdravljenje smatras potpuno nestajanje svih simptoma i visoku funkcionalnost, poput RK?

----------


## *mamica*

Stray Cat, opet govorim kao nestručnjak, ali zar ozdravljenje ne bi podrazumijevalo  da potpuno nestane potreba da dijete nešto "prevodi na svoj svemirski jezik", tj. imalo bi normalnu moć shvaćanja, razumijevanja i percepcije?
Osim toga, čini mi se da opet ignoriraš činjenicu da imaš razne oblike poremećaja iz autističnog spektra, od onih tako "laganih" da jedva možeš primijetiti da s djetetom nije nešto u redu, pa do onih najtežih.
Jesi li čula za slučaj da je dijete sa najtežim oblicima autizma potpuno "ozdravilo"?

----------


## stray_cat

> Stray Cat, opet govorim kao nestručnjak, ali zar ozdravljenje ne bi podrazumijevalo  da potpuno nestane potreba da dijete nešto "prevodi na svoj svemirski jezik", tj. imalo bi normalnu moć shvaćanja, razumijevanja i percepcije?
> Osim toga, čini mi se da opet ignoriraš činjenicu da imaš razne oblike poremećaja iz autističnog spektra, od onih tako "laganih" da jedva možeš primijetiti da s djetetom nije nešto u redu, pa do onih najtežih.
> Jesi li čula za slučaj da je dijete sa najtežim oblicima autizma potpuno "ozdravilo"?


da, najpoznatiji je Raun Kaufman ciji su roditelji samo razvili sonrise metodu, jedinu metodu koja se bavi djetetom, svi drugi treniraju mehanicki

ja ne ignoriram cinjenicu da ima laksih i tezih oblika, ali cinjenica je da starci stvarno slusaju "strucnjake" koji tvrde da je autizam cinjenicno stanje i odustaju od djece

pa jedan na 100 klinaca ima simptome iz spektra a ja tu imam monolog

pa di su drugi roditelji?

80% veza ne prezivi autizam pa na sav taj tempo koj autizam donosi to dijete zavrsi sa jednim roditeljem ili u instituciji

daj zamisli roditelje cije je dijete recimo dijagnosticirano sa leukemijom da odustanu od takvog djeteta i predaju ga institucijama da se brinu o djetetu

----------


## flower

stray cat - slazem se da je izuzetno tesko biti roditelj djeteta koje ima bilo koju teskocu u razvoju i da to zna biti pogubno za mnoge brakove, ipak mislim da je tu najistinitije da takve situacije dobre veze ucine jos boljima, a lose losijima.
da li je stvar u leukemiji, autizmu ili necem trecem?

sto se tice institucija, vecina djece u hr s dg.autizma i sl. je u obitelji u pš.dobi, čak i u oš dobi, mislim da u hr problemi skrbi pocinju kad prestaje dob skolovanja i moram priznati da nisam do sad imala priliku cuti da je ijedan rod. djeteta dozivio da mu se u ranoj dobi savjetuje da dijete daju u inst. i da s njim ne mogu nista, dapace savjetuje ih se da puno rade, ukljuce dijete u vrtic/skolu...

kad kazes za institucije i savjete strucnjaka tu mislis na hr ili nizozemsku?
ono sto je kod nas problem je - po rodjenju kako reci da dijete ima neku od teskoca...ili saopciti dg., ne kazem da je nas sustav savrsen, daaaaaleko smo od toga - ali barem nisam uocila tendenciju da djecu od rane dobi stavljamo u institucije. 

da li rod. odustaju od djece? valjda imam srecu pa najveci dio rod. s kojima sam u kontaktu su oni koji nikako ne odustaju, vole ih i skrbe o njima s puno njeznosti i ljubavi. 

i opet - gdje je floor time mehanicka metoda koja trenira djecu? znam da centar za autizam u ri s njim ima krasne rezultate, kao i sa senzornom integracijom. nisam primjetila ista mehanickog u njihovim postupcima.

----------


## anilokin

čitam vas neko vrijeme i čini mi se prikladnije postaviti ovdje moje pitanje nego otvarati novu temu, oprostite ako griješim   :Smile:  

radi se o nećaku mm kojem sam krsna kuma. dijete ima 4,5 godine i ne govori. njegov vokabular se svodi na svega 20-ak riječi koje ne može pravilno izgovoriti, a ostalo je neki samo njemu razumljiv jezik i cviljenje.
povučen je, *nikada* se ne igra s drugom djecom, a sam se zna zaigrati satima. rijetko se odaziva na svoje ime.

prošle jeseni krenuo je u vrtić (samo od 8-12)... nije jeo (inače ne zna jesti sam) i nije se družio s drugom djecom, sjeo bi u kut i tamo proveo ta četiri sata (bez plakanja), a tete nisu uspjele uspostaviti nikakav oblik komunikacije, pa su zaključile zajedno s roditeljima da je najbolje da ga ispišu i probaju opet dogodine (to je priča koju ja znam, neznam detalje).

ono što mene muči je da moja šogorica i njezin muž nisu ništa poduzeli da pokušaju pomoći djetetu i uopće ne smatraju čudnim niti zabrinjavajućim što on ne govori (ili to ne žele pokazati).

inače s njima baš i ne provodim puno vremena (prije dok nisam rodila sam često znala čuvati maloga), jednostavno iz razloga što dolazimo iz dva različita svijeta i nemamo ništa zajedničko. da nismo svojta   :Grin:   vjerojatno se nikad ne bi družili. 
oni su ljudi s kojima je teško komunicirati (barem meni) i iz tog razloga neznam kako da im ukažem na to da dijete treba pomoć, treba logopeda ili nekog drugog stručnjaka.

trebam li im i na koji način nešto reći?

----------


## MBee

Ja bih im rekla vrlo otvoreno da sam čitala na forumu i prepoznala mnoge znakove kod njihovog djeteta. Ne možeš ih natjerati da pročitaju ili krenu na pretrage ali za dobro djeteta barem probaj jer 4,5 godine je krajnja granica za pokrenuti se.

----------


## Marsupilami

@anilokin

Zar nitko od strucnjaka u vrticu nije primjetio da s djetetom nesto nije u redu?  :? 

Ako nitko strucan ne potegne pitanje njihovog djeteta, tesko da ces ti doprijeti do njih ako su takvi kako kazes  :/ 

Jel on sada ispisan iz vrtica?

----------


## Marsupilami

> pa jedan na 100 klinaca ima simptome iz spektra a ja tu imam monolog
> 
> pa di su drugi roditelji?
> 
> *80% veza ne prezivi autizam pa na sav taj tempo koj autizam donosi to dijete zavrsi sa jednim roditeljem ili u instituciji*
> 
> daj zamisli roditelje cije je dijete recimo dijagnosticirano sa leukemijom da odustanu od takvog djeteta i predaju ga institucijama da se brinu o djetetu


stray, ovo sam primjetila da vise puta spominjes.
Ja ne razumijem odakle ti te informacije?
Jel to pricas o statistikama na internacionalnoj razini, strucne studije neke ili ... :? 

Iskreno, ne poznam nijednu obitelj koja ima dijete s autizmom a da ih je to rastavilo ili da su dijete stavili u ustanovu.

Dapace, nisam cula ni za jedno dijete predskolske ili skolske dobi u HR koje se nalazi u bilo kakvoj ustanovi.
U HR se u ustanove smjestaju starije osobe s autizmom (konkretno u Dubravi ima jedan centar) ili u inkluzije (zajednice koje promoviraju samostalan nacin zivota) ciji su roditelji vec stariji i ne mogu brinuti o njima.

Flower, tebi je to struka, znas li ti jel u HR ima ustanova u koju se smjestaju djeca s autizmom ili slicnim poremecajima?  :?

----------


## MBee

U Sloboštini su npr. trajno smještena djeca sa pp.

----------


## lasica

svašta,da se dijete ispiše iz vrtiće jer je neprilagođeno? :? pa kakve su to gluposti,oni su trebali ukazati roditeljima da eventualno sa djetetom nešto nije u redu,a ne katapultirati ga van bez pomoći.užas.možda je dijete bilo samo takvo u vrtiću a doma je ok? ne znam,ja bi definitivno rekla da mislim da nešto nije u redu,radi sebe,pekla bi me savjest da znam da sam nešto primjetila i odignorirala.ali ako veliš da nisu baš za komunikaciju upitno je da li će pomoći.vrijedi probati zbog maličkog.

----------


## flower

ja stvarno nisam pametna sto reci anilokin...vjerujem da oni vide da nesto nije ok ali si jos to nisu spremni priznati i krenuti u akciju, mozda da ponovno probaju s vrticem (nisam shvatila da su ih izbacili vec da su zajedno napravili dogovor da ponovno probaju). 
postoje u rh ustanove koje skrbe od djeci s teskocama koja su bez rod. skrbi ili su u ustanovama preko tjedna...no takav broj djece je manji postotak od onih koji su kuci.

----------


## anilokin

ne vjerujem da su ga izbacili iz vrtića... neznam točno što se dogodilo i jesu li ih uputili na kakve stručnjake

problem je u tome što neznam da li oni stvarno misle da je u redu što on priča kao 1,5 godišnjak i da će to sve doći na svoje ili su svjesni svega pa to ignoriraju jer im je teško priznati sebi i drugima da dijete ima poteškoća u razvoju  :/ 

pričala sam s mamom danas, ona je mišljenja da ne govorim ništa...
smatra da oni neće ništa poduzeti ako im ja šta kažem, već da će se samo naljutiti

ja smatram da je dijete najbitnije i da im treba otvoriti oči... pa makar nikad više ne pričali samnom. ali ne znam kako im to reći...

----------


## Margot

Hja, teško pitanje. 
A da joj pošalješ mail-pismo, vrlo brižno sastavljeno? 
Vjerujem da ti je iskreno stalo do dobrobiti djeteta...  
Imala sam i ja slično iskustvo prije nekoliko godina - dečko od 3,5 g. uopće ne govori, ima ispade nekontroliranog bijesa, komunikacija - neartikulirano cviljenje i urlici. 
Mama (moja malo bolja poznanica) je zabijala glavu u pijesak, a ja sam joj u jednoj prigodi (s obzirom da radim u zdravstvu) vrlo, vrlo obzirno i u rukavicama izdaleka napomenula eventualnu mogućnost pregleda/odlaska dijagnostičaru/rehabilitatoru/logopedu. 
Rezultat: mama tada nije s djetetom otišla nigdje/sa mnom ni danas ne razgovara. 
Nakon nekoliko godina doznala sam da je mali danas u tretmanu Centra za autizam, a na upit zajedničke poznanice zašto žena ne želi ni danas sa mnom komunicirati, doznah sljedeće: "ne mogu podnijeti da je neka strana osoba prije mene-majke zamijetila što je s mojim djetetom".    :?

----------


## draga saveta

ovo je uzasno tesko pitanje a odgovor jedino zavisi od toga sta zelis i sta ti je bitnije  - ako ti je vazno djetetovo zdravlje bez obzira na kasniju reakciju roditelja onda im kazi svoje misljenje

ja sam bila u situaciji da djecak u mojoj bliskoj rodbini ima problema sa izgovaranjem pojedinih glasova tipa R, LJ, Č i mozda jos po nekim

njegovoj mami sam onako izokola rekla da bi mogla da podje sa njim kod logopeda, kad je djete imalo vesto vise od 5.5 godina.

nisu otisli, ali su se na mene naljutili i dugo vrijemena me drzali na distanci zbog tog komentara.
danas, posle 2 godine, decak i dalje nepravilno izgovara iste glasove ali to vise nije moj problem   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## anilokin

konačna odluka je pala   :Grin:  razgovarat ću s njima iako vjerojatno neće razgovarati samnom poslije toga

javit ću rezultate razgovora

----------


## stray_cat

@anilokin

svi roditelji kojima sam ja skrenula paznju su lose odreagirali. frendicin klinac ima definitivno probleme iz spektra i ona je nakon godinu dana mojih povremenih komenatara reekla da njen mali definitivno ima problema ali da ce oni cekati (ne znam sto ce cekati ali ja tu ne mogu nista)

kad je meni spomenut autizam dozivila sam to ko smrtnu presudu, nisam uopce kod sebastiana prepoznavala autizam jer je on uzasno komunikativan ali je imao druge simptome

@Marsupilami pa imas po netu statistike, nailazila sam na USA statistike i oni jedini upozravaju na opasnost da se veza raspadne. NL podaci spominju samo kolicinu ljudi sa simptomima iz spektra i trenutno se vrti broj 1 na 112

cini mi se da sam se po prvi put susrela sa podatkom o raspadu veza na "autism speaks"

http://www.blisstree.com/articles/ho...utism-parents/ 

http://www.garynull.com/documents/autism_99.htm


ne govorim nista drugo osim engleskog i nizozemskog pa drugo ni ne citam

----------


## stray_cat

> konačna odluka je pala   razgovarat ću s njima iako vjerojatno neće razgovarati samnom poslije toga
> 
> javit ću rezultate razgovora


velis im da koliko ti kuzis dijete ima neke simptome kao djeca iz spektra, autisticnog spektra

znaci to nije nuzno autizam ali dio simptoma je tu i rana intervencija moze puno 

meni je to lako reci jer imam osobno iskusto ali starci se stvarno uvrijede jer rijec autizam (ili hiperaktivnost) dozivljavaju kao osobnu uvredu pa stvarno pazi kako prezentiras

imas jos mogucnost da velis "sensory integration disorder" jer se simptomi jako preklapaju a manji je shock pa ako krenu u testiranje tamo ce im strucnjak otvoriti oci 

mi smo isli na borongaj po drugo misljenje i stvarno sam sretna kako su zene u kabinetu za sensory integration odradile  posao

----------


## sweety

Meni je fascinantno kako roditelji usljed veličine vlastitog ega zanemare dijete. 

Nažalost se "iz vana" često bolje vidi problem nego kad si direktno involviran, ali se na to još više nažalost loše reagira.

----------


## lasica

e sad sam se sjetila kaj sam htjela pitati.da li je poremećaj senzorne integracije jedan od simptoma autizma ili je to poremećaj sam za sebe ali se javlja i u sklopu a.?

----------


## stray_cat

> e sad sam se sjetila kaj sam htjela pitati.da li je poremećaj senzorne integracije jedan od simptoma autizma ili je to poremećaj sam za sebe ali se javlja i u sklopu a.?


sensory integration disorder je problem za sebe, znaci klinci mogu imati samo SID ali najveci dio djece sa autizmom ima i SID

djeca mogu izgledati kao da imaju simptome autizma a u igri je samo SID. znaci dijete recimo ne prica jer mu je sognal od uha do mozga los i do mozga ne dopire a klinac uopce nije gluh

mogu imati super osjetljivost na svjetlo, probleme sa dodirom, sa strukturom hrane (odbijaju odredjenu strukturu, moj konkretno ne moze podnijeti ljuskice od grozdja, graska ili kukuruza, i koliko god mu je ta hrana fina njega te ljuskice mogu izazvati povracanje)

mogu imati egzoticne reakcije na odjecu odredjene strukture, moje im biti kao da si ih obukao u smirgl papir pa polude od te odjece. mi smo proslu zimu imali paniku sa preosjetljivoscu stopala i nije mogao nositi duboke cipele jer ga je jako smetalo za zglobove

moze im hrana biti pretopla ili prehladna, moj sve jede hladno, jede ledenu juhu...

----------


## Pepita

*stray_cat* ja te jednostavno uživam čitati, hvala ti za svaki napisani post, dobro je znati ponešto i o ovome   :Heart:

----------


## Trilian

Dobri prikazi autističnog djeteta i djeteta sa Aspergerovim sindromom dani su u knjizi Cammie McGovern "Izravan pogled". Autorica je majka autističnog dječaka na kojem je temeljen glavni lik romana.

----------


## Davor

Pojavio se novi tekst: Toxic metals may influence autism severity

Čini se da je time detoksikacija apsolutno opravdana.

----------


## flower

samo sto detoksikacija nije dovoljna niti jedina koja pomaze, ima djece koja i nakon detoksikacije i dijete ostanu autisticna ili kako se to kaze - u spektru, detoksikacija pomaze ali ne lijeci  :Sad:

----------


## stray_cat

> Pojavio se novi tekst: Toxic metals may influence autism severity
> 
> Čini se da je time detoksikacija apsolutno opravdana.


kod nas je detoksikacija odradjena saunom ali po meni pomak se dogadja kad se uklone aktivni virusi, paraziti i porozna crijeva

problem sa detoksikacijama je da DAN doktori i samouki DAN doktori forsiraju i provode detoksikacju u najrazlicitijom improvizacijama

more roditelja iz hr ide u njemacku kod doktora kojeg nudi "nasa"mama koja je tamo isla i tip najuredije radi i provokaciju na metale i tetoks DMSA na porozna crijeva i uz prisutnu candidu a GPL na svojim konferencijama svaki put naglasava da se provokacija i detoks DMSA provode tek nakon st su sanirana crijeva jer ce se u suprotnom podignuti metali definitivno vratiti u organizam

da je odgovor u kemijskoj detoksikaciji autizma vec odavno ne bi bilo

zanimljivo je da je preko 50% djece koja su HIV psitive u spektru, sto ce reci d virusi i tu odradjuju svoje

----------


## Trilian

Stray koje aktivne viruse pokušavaš ukloniti?

----------


## stray_cat

> Stray koje aktivne viruse pokušavaš ukloniti?


nismo jos krenuli u testiranja jer dio price ukljucuje spect scan uz reagens, mentalno se spremam za vadjenja krvi, mri scan pa kad se oporavimo od toga mozda odemo i na spect scan (koj dokazuje da su virusi aktivni u mozgu i pokazuje neprokrvljenost mozga). mozak se moze aktivirati ciscenjem od virusa i HBOT (cisti kisik u barokomori u serijama od po 40 tretmana)

http://www.tarzanacme.com/video.asp?VidID=notautism tu je po meni najpreciznije odradjen seminar o virusima u autizmu

----------


## tajchi73

baš mi je žao što je tema tako brzo skončala   :Sad:

----------


## bucka

> Naletjela sam danas na ovaj film - The Horse Boy.


djeluje jako zanimljivo!

----------


## lasica

sad da ja malo podignem jer me nešto zanima.da li se sa prestankom dijete i ostalih tretmana koji su doveli do poboljšanja aut.dijete vrati u svoju non verbal fazu ili kad se jednom "otključa" ostane verbalno i relativno "prilagođeno".

----------


## stray_cat

> sad da ja malo podignem jer me nešto zanima.da li se sa prestankom dijete i ostalih tretmana koji su doveli do poboljšanja aut.dijete vrati u svoju non verbal fazu ili kad se jednom "otključa" ostane verbalno i relativno "prilagođeno".


mi smo u par navata pokusavali povratak na normalnu prehranu ali mu je poceo odlaziti govor i sad pokusavam iskemijati pretrage za intolerancije na hranu

----------


## Glori

pozdrav svima...

moj sin sad ima 5,5 god.. pripada AD-spektru...
problem smo shvatili kad je imao 2god.(iako nismo do 2,5 shvatili kako se problem zove),a netko tko poznaje ovaj poremećaj mogao je i prije 1.rođendana shvatit o čemu je riječ.
.često su me pitali kako sama nisam shvatila,ali kako bi mogla(meni je izgledao i djelovao sasvim normalno,a imam i stariju kći radi usporedbe) kad nikad prije nisam čula za taj poremećaj,osim svima nam poznatog kišnog čovjeka(a naravno u filmu nije pokazan kao dijete) .
najčešće mi ovakvo pitanje postavljaju stručnjaci,a kad bi istima spomenula  da ne govori(nije se odnosilo samo na govor već i na refleksne radnje brbljanja kod beba)tada bi rekli dječak je i ne uspoređujte ga sa sestrom,a poslje kad je svima jasno pa zar niste imali dijete prije njega..
da ne duljim kroz sve što smo prošli (a proši smo puno:dijeta,suplementi,floor time,ABA,defektolozi,logopedi,psiholozi,psihijatri  (državni i privatni)...

što mu je pomoglo????????????

o djeti nebi puno samo da je to uzalud potrošeno vrijeme i novac(što se mog sina tiče) i da nažalost što smo se odlučili na taj korak jer mislim da bi mu dok je išao u državni vrtić bilo mnogo lakše...(provam naći i studiju o dijeti koja pokazuje njenu neučinovitost-osim naravno ,ako dijete uz ovaj pormećaj nema celijakiji ili problem sa laktozom ili kakvom drugom supstancom iz mlijeka,jer ako dijete ima autizam ne znači da ne boluje od drugih bolesti koje zbog svog problema nemože iskomunicirati npr.GERB i sl.
.o drugim vježbama mogu reći da su na njega djelovale u onolikoj mjeri koliko je to on u datom trenutku mogao ostvariti...logika radi bezprijekorno,ali interes to je skroz obrnuta priča) ...

e sad "pomno" prateći razvoj svoje desetomjesečne curice vidim da kod njega se nisu razvili primarni refleksi(refleksi koji se očito razvijaju poslje rođenja)...npr.radnje za koje sam smatrala da su naučene ubiti sad vidim da su refleksne(pogled,okretanje glave,pokazivanje prstom,tapkanje nogom uz muziku,stvaranje glasova ba,ta,ma,da i sl. također i oponašanje(zvukova i pokreta) je refleksno(nagonsko),a ne naučeno)..

i sad kad vidim kako to kod nje ide imam dojam da je to kod njega kao npr.da netko nezna disat pa ga sad ti učiš disat,ali to mu nikad ne postane refleksno (bez obzira na ponavljanje)već tehničko pitanje...

definitivno sad mogu reći da visina napredka djeteta iz spektra ne ovisi o njegovoj inteligenciji već o tome koliko je to refleksno oštećeno i koliko ga se može rehabilitirati i zbog toga je upravo jako važna ta rana intervencija i rad na tim refleksima koji poslje razviju instinkt,intuiciju i inteligenciju...
isto tako misim da inteligencija ne ovisi o tim refleksima ,ali opet jedno bez drugog ne može funkcionirat normalno tj.taj refleks služi da bi dao informaciju intelektu...

još bi ovdje mogla navest dosta primjera tog refleksnog ponašanja  kroz desetomjesečni razvoj svoje djevojčice,upravo onog razvoja kroz koji moj sin nije prošao,a mnogo djece je prošlo pa su se ti refleksi povukli...zašto????

većina studija upućuje na genetski poremećaj i to u smislu epigenetike...men i je interesantno kako danas liječe bolesti tako da virusom pošanju informaciju genu ...možda je u našem slučaju desila se obrnuta stvar...
ali bez obzira kad smo mi krenuli u ovu priču bilo je 1:164,a nova brojka je 1:91--kad misle ovo proglasit epidemijoj???valjda neće čekat da otkriju uzrok,jer ovom brznom bojim se da je kroz 10godina neće imat vremena za proglasit...alarmantno je stanje i u Dalmaciji -naši neurolozi pozivaju na pozornost jer je stanje takvo da tjedno dođe novo dvoje djece...

volila bih da napišete i svoja mišljenja na moje izlaganje..

o temi roditeljstvo pišem drgom prilikom ,a priložim i studije o tretmanima ,d jeti i genetici...

----------


## Glori

a sad o roditeljstvu...

kroz mnogo bolnih situacija čovjek prođe vjerujem kad ima dijete sa bilo kakvom poteškoćom,a imati dijete iz spektra je posebna priča...

dijete je naočigled zdravo i dosta vam ljudi (iz struke )tvrdi da je sve uredu ili da će biti te da samo treba vremena--međutim vrijeme  i ne prihvaćanje problema je najveći neprijatelj nama i našoj djeci--tako da dijet do same škole nema ni dijagnozu ni terapiju...

ali ja ne krivim ljude koji mi dobace o tome kako ga treba smirit i sl.,jer se stavim u njihov položaj i mislim kako bi se ja ponjela uz ovoliku sabotažu stručnjaka,roditelja i javnosti da se svi skupa više educiramo  o ovom problemu...
znam i ja dosta puta burno reagirat--zadnji put je to bilo u jednom dućanu na kasi.. možda sat vremena od kada sam ga uzela iz vrtića otiđemo u jedan centar-i on se stalno vrpolju(što mu baš i nije nalik)..i tako gospodin ispred mene nakon nekoliko mijih upozorenja malome da ga ne gura i da se smiri--gospodin mene opomene"pa gospođo smirite ga"..a ja već na kraju snaga odbrusim--on ima autizam ,a koji je vaš problem(i tako nastavim brojat sebi u bradu... 
poslje mi je bilo krivo jer sam možda trebala odmah upozorit gospodina na njegov problem(ali opet čovjek nema snage svakome to objašnjavat),a i  da nemam takvo dijet vjerovatno bi isto postupila ,jer po izgledu i ostalom ponašanju ne možeš na njemu vidit da ima problem-jer tko bi na djetetu tako zdravog izgleda posumnjao  da ima problem...

mislim da se malo govori javno o ovom problemu da bi ljudi zaključili da ta zdravog izgleda djeca imaju velik poremećaj pa da bi nam pomogli da se i mi i djeca više uklopimo -umjesto da zaobilazimo ili trošimo vrijeme na konstantnu "advokaturu" našoj djeci...

doduše uvjek će postojati i ljudi neosjetljivi za djecu sa pp. smatrajući da nisu jednaka njihovoj NT djeci (kao nedavno jedna mama iz vrtića u koji ide moj sin),ali takve mogu samo da žalim jer će odgojit neosjetljivu djecu koja će sutra sudeći po statistici imat isti ili sličan problem u svojoj obitelji...

----------


## Glori

zar nema još roditelja djece iz spektra?


pa ja mislim da smo mi našoj djeci najveća prepreka (barem većina)...

poznato je da u ST postoje stručnjaci koji će vam na prvu reći da sumnjaju na ovaj problem,ali većina roditelja će se uporno trudit opovrgnut tu činjenicu ...pa će djeca biti pod raznim dijagnozama npr.kašnjenje govora,usporen psiho motorni razvoj,a izmišljat će se i kojekakve druge "dijagnoze"(za mene osobno je to i ovaj SID jer kad prevedeš tu poteškoću ubiti je to PDD-nos--dijete ima probleme spektra,ali nezadovoljava sve kriterije)...

kako će ljudi shvatit koliki su invalidi naša djeca kada to ni sami ne priznajemo???
recimo kako će shvatit da je dijte iz spektra veći invalid od onoga u kolicima koji nemože hodat ,ali može sve drugo?
kako ćemo dobit asistente,ako ljudi neshvaćaju da su asistenti ubiti isto što i invalidska kolica djetci koja ne hodaju(naravno ne za sve ,ali za većinu nekima samo treba jača stimulacija )...

kako ćemo dobit ranu intervenciju(0d 1godine do 5),ako nemožemo svoju taštinu prevladat i dozvolit da se dijete dijagnosticira...

kako ćemo tražit dijagnostiku sa kvalitetnom procjenom kad govorimo da su "ludi" i nesposobni oni koji ti odmah ukažu na problem i dok masa stručnjaka strepi od roditeljskih reakcija na samu spomen spektr(masu roditelja neće da ide više kod tih stručnjaka),jer kako se usuđuju takvo nešto i spomenit --jer moje djete hoda i trči(BESCILJNO),jer moje dijete ima pogled(TU I TAMO),jer moje dijte pokaže prstom(NA MOJE UPORNO NAGOVARANJE),jer moje dijete slaže kocke(ALI NE SUKLADNO ZA SVOJU DOB),jer moje dijte zna pokazat 10 stvari u dobi od 3godine(ALI NEDAJ BOŽE DA GA PITAM ZA ŠTO SLUŽE ILI DA OKRENEM PITANJE),jer moje dijte govori(PREMDA TAJ GOVOR NEMA VEZE SA SITUACIJOM I JER MU SVE APSTRAKTNO MORAM DODATNO POJASNIT,A U SLJEDEĆOJ SITUACIJI TO OPET NEĆE ZNATI PRIMJENIT)...kako se ti istri stručnjaci mou usuditi reći da moje zdravo dijte ima stereotipije glasa(UVJEK ISTE KRIKOVE ILI EHOLALIJE),stereotipije u hodu(TRČKARANJE OD ZIDA DO ZIDA,STALNO PODSKAKIVANJE),sterotipije pokreta(LADICE UVJEK MORAJU BITI ZATVORENE I sl),stereotipije predmeta(UZMANJE UVJEK ISTOGPREDMETA npr.nigdje bez igračke autića,plastičnog jajeta i sl..) ITD.ITD.ITD.....

činjenicu koju pokazuju sve studije je da rad sigurno pomaže,da sve što je preko 15 sati(u svim studijama unazad 50godina)daleko više doprinosi negoli rad ispod 10 sati tjedno. da je sa radom potrebno počet što ranije tj. i pri najmanjoj sumnji.da rana intervencija sve što je prije 5god. to bolje,jer sa ranom intervencijom pola od ove djece moći će se uklopit u vrtiće i škole,a da im ne predstavlja preveliku frustraciju...i to CILJANI RAD bez obzira kojom se terapijom koristili...postoje razvojne skale koje svatko dijete treba proći,a ne preskakati ih(to su one refleksne ili kako ih neki nazivaju zrcalne reakcije)...

i mislim da griješe oni koji kažu da mi djecu treniramo da budu NT,normalno je da se djeca tako razvijaju...ako netko nezna hodat sve radiš da bi ga tome naučio ,ne zato da glume NTdjecu već zato što je to normalno i svrsi shodno...isto tako djecu iz spektra treba učiti svim NTreakcijama jer će im koristiti u životu...
i naravno napredak će najviše ovisiti o samom djetetu tj,koliko će se veza koje nisu postojale ili su narušene opet povezati...

----------


## Glori

e sad da nebi ispalo da su roditelji jedini "krivci"moram još neke primjere navest...

znači i kad je roditelj spreman prihvatiti osuđen je "lutati"od stručnjaka do stučnjaka,pa će jedan reć ovo drugi ono (neki iz sažaljenja ,a neki iz neznanja,jer ako je netko stučnjak za neku drugu problematiku ne znači da je stučnjak i za ovaj spektar)...
najgore što se može desit je pogrešno uvjeravanje"pa njemu su tek divje imat će on još puno skokova u razvoju","samo se vi što više igrajte sa njim","premali je za logopeda","šta vam je zar nevidite kako se mazi"itd...

pa tako kako i vi na samo početku neznate baš puno(osim što pročitate o klasičnom autizmu po Kaneru-gdje je dijete totalno odsutno i iritabilno) možete se lako povest za ovim "stručnim"mišljenjima...

nezmam točno ali sam mišljenja da je bolje ne radit ništa negoli radit neprofesionalno npr.pitam defektologicu(koja ne radi sa mojim dijetetom)zašto nijedno dijte u ustanovu u koju idemo na rehabilitaciju -nije procjenjeno,a ona će"pa ja radim sa onim što je ispred mene",a ja pitam"a kako znate što je ispred vas"-"pa to mi je posao"...i tu za nju priča završava,a ja se pitam----ako svaki zadatak ima svoje faze-nivoe,a svaki zadatak je opet na nekom drugom nivo--dijte iz spektra može riješit zadatak sa višeg nivoa,a da nije sposobno riješit zadatak na nižem nivou---i tako ona gledajući njega bez prave dijagnostike  ići će na viši nivo,pa još na viši i tada će se desit zadatak koji će uz onaj viši nivo trebat i onaj niži,ali on ga neće moći riješiti jer je sad kompliciraniji nego li na nižem i bit će isfrustriran ,a ona će reći da se danas sa njim jednostavno nemože radit ,jer mu je takav dan...--MALO SAM ZAKOMPLICIRALA,ALI MISLIM DA RAZUMJETE.....

zato je osnovni problem rana dijagnostika i intervencija...prvo i osnovno svaki pedijatar bi trebao imat skalu procjene za ovaj spektar i obavezno(kako je obavezno i cijepljenje)provesti ove skale u dobi od 18,24 i 30 mjeseci...drugo je da dijete kod kojeg postoji i NAJMANJA sumnja bude poslano neurologu koji će provest određene pretrage(ali ne kao do sad) već da taj neuropedijatar ima svoj tim(koji je specijalizirao ovu problematiku) koji će u najkraćem mogućem vremenu donjet ispravnu dijagnozu i po čijim će proccjneama(postoje već odavna mnoge skale za procjenu)precizno dijagnosticirat ovaj poremećaj i prema ćijoj će se procjeni moći odmah počet radit sa djetetom...

znači taj treći korak rana intervencija bila bi moguće jedino i iskljućivo za djecu iz spektra...tada ni roditelji ni stručnjaci nebi imali potrebu za moraliziranje i skrivanje pred problemom misleći se šta da stave na papir...

svako takvo dijte uključeno u ranu intervenciju se u bilo koje vrijem (tako je i po zakonu)može redijagnosticirat(skinut mu se dijegnoza )ukoliko je doživjelo takav skok u razvoju i više nema potrebe za daljnjim tretmanom...

----------


## Glori

doista u cijeloj priči mi roditelji i jesmo najveći krivci...

kako tražit stručnjake i njihovo mišljenje kad i mi sami ne priznajemo problem,tražimo ranu intervenciju,a nedamo djecu dijagnosticirat...
čudimo se kako u americi roditelji odmah dobiju svu potrebnu podršku..
.pa ne dobiju oni "na lipe oči "ili na samomj procjeni 60 000$ za terapije,već to dobiju po dijagnozi...
i nije država to dala sama od sebe---već su provedene studije sa dijagnosticiranom djecom i pod pritiskom roditelja uvedene su sve te silne terapije,jer je 70-desetih uviđeno koliko takve djece ima i koliko im je važna pravodopna stručna pomoć...(kod njih roditelji nemaju taštinu kao naši roditelji pa da govore da dijete samo kasni u govoru i motorici---već se protiv problema bore ne poričući ga-dapače ističu ga...-TO JE GLAVNA RAZLIKA-kad taština ne ubije svijest,a sa njom i mogućnost dijeteta za bolji život,a kunemo se u ljubav prema svom i svoj djeci-MOŽEŠ MISLIT)...
  studijama je utvrđeno da 40%takve djece mogu biti uključena u redovne vrtiće i škole(nisu se povodili sa onih 5% koji razvojno "sami od sebe prebrode" problem što je kod naših roditelja glavna)...

pitam se kad će takvu pomoć od države dobivat naša djeca,ako imaju nas za roditelje----koji strepimo od dijagnoze,koji bi ih dijagnosticirali tek kad krenu u školu(pa ni tada,i ako sustav predviđa za ovu dijagnozu od2-5 u razredu,a ako su pod kašnjenje govora i 9 njih---to je ogromn problem za one koji rade sa dijecom posebno sa onima koji nisu prošli ranu intervenciju,a takvi su u HR.-svi),a zašto????još se uvjek pitate????zbog nas???--mislim da DA tj. sigurna sam,jer kako organizirat ljude i pokrenit sustav bez onih kojima bi to bilo potrebno...neće sustav pokucat na vrata onih kojih u sustavu i nema...


stvarno je grozna situacija među roditeljima--oni koji mogu platit neke "kvazi" terapije-što ih briga što isto takvo dijte nema nikakvu terapiju(nije njihovo),a oni koji nemju već osjećaju se toliko jadno što nemogu priuštit dovoljno tih "krivih" terapija pa cijeli napor usmjeravaju da dobiju i mrvicu istih...

i tako svi lutaju samostalno kriveći struku i sistem,ali ne -nebi se udružili i osvjestili problem...već se "natječu čije će dijet prije progovorit kao da će to riješit sve probleme ovog spektra..

samo bi zaključila "kakvi smo- tako je i našoj djeci","kakvi ćemo biti- tako će i njima biti",a opet najveći prigovor bi uputila roditeljima djece iz spektra koji mogu kroz svoju profesiju,svoj položaj i sl. osvjestit problem(što veći intelektualac to veća taština).. ne pitaju se hoće li doći do problema koji ni oni sami više neće moći riješit i hoće li u njihovoj porodici biti još ovakve djece...

i zato ne osuđujmo one koji neznaju što je i kako izgleda ovaj problem,već se svi skupa pobrnimo da što više njih zna o našem problemu,a sustav-država neka brine o rehabilitaciji pa da mi napokon možemo biti nešto vremena i samo roditelji svojoj djeci...

----------


## bucka

cure, ima li tko možda info o (dječjem) psihologu u Dubrovniku za dijete sa (vjerojatnim) poremečajem senzorne integracije?

----------


## stray_cat

pa jel mozes nazvati centar za dijagnostiku u zagrebu i zatrraziti savijet gdje se to moze odraditi u dubrovniku

http://www.erf.hr/Kontakt/Kontakt.html

----------


## bubica27

Emisija Normalan život, 1.program, sada..

----------


## lasica

http://www.jutarnji.hr/marihuana-je-...-zivot/666375/

evo na ovo sam danas naišla. :Unsure:

----------


## liam

> Zanimljiv topic! Nemam dijete sa takvim poteškoćama, ali me zanima na kakve komentare misliš? Sa čime se susreću roditelji takve djece?


evo napisati cu ti ja jedan primjer.moj mihael je autistican (tesko uci nove stvari pogotovo ako mu se ne dopadaju a isto tako veoma cesto zaboravi ono sto je vec naucio)ucila sam ga da se koristi toaletom sto je jeko tesko islo i u mirovinskom stojim s njime u redu da ovijerim doznaku za pelene a neka pametna zena izjavi "tako veliko dijete jos nosi pelene?"treba njega dobro nalupat pa bi se odvikao"eto to je samo jedan primjer ljudskog bezobrazluka i netolerancije  a seze nadaleko.bas kao sto je napisala to je isto kao da kazes za nepokretnog zasto sjedi u kolicima umijesto da potrci za loptom

----------


## liam

> Stray_cat, hvala na pokretanju topica   
> 
> Mi takodjer prolazimo sto i svi roditelji s djecom koja imaju dijagnosticiran autizam ili poremecaji iz aut. spektra (mi smo u toj kategoriji).
> 
> Najcesce su pitanja:
> "Tako veliki decko a nosis pelene", "Tako veliki a vozis se u kolicima", "ooo zasto tuces mamu i tatu, to je taaaako zlocesto", "kako neodgojeno djete, ja to svojem nisam dozvoljavala"....itd.
> 
> Puno puta nema smisla ikome ista govoriti jer kada ja kazem da djete ima autizam onda krene "a jaaaadan, a sto je to???" i onda nas pocnu gledati sa sazaljenjem  :/ 
> 
> ...


ok sad moram a ti napisem ako ikada zbilja pocnes praviti letke i ja cu s tobom odavno sam vec dosla na tu ideju i vidim da nisam jedina, mozda bismo stvarno to trebali ciniti

----------


## liam

nedije sam na netu procitala kako obiteli takve dijece i same postanu autisticne.u neku ruku tu ima istine ponajvise ako s vremenom ne naucis takoreci ignorirati okolinu.jer u biti nitko tko nema takvo dijete i nebrine o njemu 24h dnevno ni uz najbolju volju nemoze shvatiti sto prozivljava takvo dijete,roditelji i ostali koji zive s njim u zajednici.teska je to borba.prvo tesko je prihvatiti da je tako kako je a onda je tesko nauciti "ignorirati"poglede komentare i ostalo kada si izvan kuce.ja ni nakon svih ovih godina nisam postala otporna i ponekad zaboli kada vidis da te niko ne razumije ni rodbina ni prijatelji i da svi bjeze od tebe kad vide da ides,u biti ostanes sam kao poslije brodoloma i valjda bas zbog toga se izoliras od sviju.i na taj nacin i ti kao i dijete stvoris neki svoj svijet i zastitu i borite se sami i gubite volju bilo kome ista objasnjavatij.er zasto bi objasnjavali kada ce malo tko razumijeti?jos uvijek povilenim kada netko kaze da je moj mihael neodgojen a ne autistican,pomislim si "hajde ti budi zarobljen samo par dana u autizmu pa onda budi slobodan govoriti

----------


## lasica

> stojim s njime u redu da ovijerim doznaku za pelene a neka pametna zena izjavi "tako veliko dijete jos nosi pelene?"treba njega dobro nalupat pa bi se odvikao"


 :Shock:  :Evil or Very Mad:  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## lasica

možda i ja mogu pomoći za letke?svakako bi trebali ako postoji nekakva udruga za autizam ili sl. tražiti donacije i sl. jer kao pojedinac to ne možemo dobiti. evo ovo sam danas čitala: http://www.klinfo.hr/detaljnije/hr/i...iti/11/5603/1/

----------


## Peterlin

Ovo je za učitelje, ali možda dobro dođe i roditeljima (našla sam link na jednom drugom forumu, zaslužna je jedna osviještena učiteljica Višnja  :Love:  ):

http://www.azoo.hr/admin/fckeditor/F...0Prirucnik.pdf

----------


## Kaae

Nije bas vezano uz roditeljstvo, ali je prilicno zanimljivo:

http://www.npr.org/templates/story/s...66&sc=fb&cc=fp

http://chaoticidealism.livejournal.com/

----------


## mrgica

> Defektolog, pucaj


Ej bok; evo i ja sam na forumu nova, pa nisam još sve uspijela pregledati, barem ne sve što me zanima!!

Čitam ove postove i evo slučajno nabasala na ovaj post u kojem stoji da je tvoja struka, baš ono što mene zanima najviše od svega!
Dakle;imam djete ( 5 god. ) s PP, i najnovija mu je dijagnoza Aspergerov sindrom!! Idemo na Goljak na radnu, fizio, senzoriku i kod defektologa!

As. sindrom je postavila nedavno jedna psihologica sa Goljaka, ali tek kad smo privatno počeli kod nje ići na terapiju. Zato sam malo skeptik oko toga!!
Nemoj misliti da sam jedna od mama koje negiraju stvarnost i neće priznat sebi ni drugima da im djete ima problem, stvarno nisam!!
Naime moj problem je : odvikavanje od pelena ! jednostavno uopće mi ne želi reći da treba na wc!! Zna pričati, može trpiti pa stoga nema problem kontrole sfinkreta, al jednostavno ne želi sam krenuti na wc!! Ja ga po cijele dane moram tjerati da se ide popiškiti, koji puta otrči odmah, a koji puta kaže ne piša mi se ( I to je jednom istina, a drugi put se za pola min. popiški u gaće). A u vezi velike nužde da ni ne pričam!! Stalno govori da mu se ne kaka, a i kad sjedne na wc može sjediti i po pola sata i ništa!!
Kako djete s pp naučiti koristiti wc!! ( sa svim ostalim se nekako snalazim, al ovaj problem me ubija u pojam ). :Sad:

----------

